# King Caravan, Spring 2009!



## Elizabethy

*Message to Pij Lovers that Breed*

Hello-

I know a lot of you have birds that lay eggs and raise babies each year and I ENVY you that opportunity.

As a rescuer, I'm on the other end of the spectrum.

I want to ask that in 2009, you consider replacing ONE clutch with fake eggs and taking in a rescued pigeon or 2 in place of raising those new (adorable, irresistable, kissable!) babies.

They don't have to be my rescued kings... there are LOTS of at risk pij out there that need homes.

Thank you for considering it.

Very sincerely,


----------



## kippermom

What a great suggestion...there are some really beautiful birds out there to be adopted from rehabbers and shelters.


----------



## Charis

Elizabeth...I totally argree. Thanks for posting it and I hope others will act upon your suggestion.


----------



## Guest

That's a very good idea, not just for pigeons but for dogs, cats, what have you. Save a life and adopt a pet! There are pigeons needing homes all over, you can find some on this site and maybe your local shelter. Petfinder always has some listed as well as doves. Look at these beauties!

Pacifica, CA (one of the many Micacoo birds, gorgeous color!)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12731350

Cheboygan, MI
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12758021

Eau Claire, WI (this bird is listed as 19 years old!!!)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12734172

Vancouver, BC
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12693646

Fairport, NY
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12782180

Christmas, FL
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12743209


----------



## TAWhatley

This is a lovely idea, Elizabeth, and I hope some of our members will take it to heart. I know that the racing and show bird fanciers would not be too keen on taking in a needy feral, but there are plenty of racers and show birds out there looking for homes including your beloved Kings. For those that breed show birds that cannot rear their own young, ferals make great pumpers. My friend, Bart, used feral pumpers for years for some of his fancy breeds.

I do not allow many babies to happen here for the very reason that there are so many birds that need to find a home. Once in awhile, however, I just can't help myself, and a baby or two is hatched here.

Terry


----------



## UncleBuck

If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?


----------



## Elizabethy

Bless your heart, Uncle Buck and be careful what you wish for! 

I don't know about your area but I bet it's a lot like mine (perhaps with fewer kings though if you don't have a big Chinese community).

I'd suggest searching for pigeons needing homes on www.craigslist.org (Kansas City) and www.petfinder.com You can also contact your local SPCA, Humane Society, Animal Care & Control or Wildlife Rescue. All will get, at one time or another, a feral or fancy pij that can't be released and, without a ready rescuer, will be destroyed. 

And/or just posting here in the Adoption Forum. There are LOTS of birds without homes and your be willing to help will make ALL the difference to that bird.

Everybody- think about your FAVORITE pigeon. Now imagine that bird got lost or injured or just didn't have a home any longer- wouldn't you want your bird to be given a safe, loving home? EVERY SINGLE RESCUE PIGEON I HAVE EVER MET HAS BEEN INCREDIBLE IN IT'S OWN WAY. Some are warm and affectionate like Willow and Tank and Art and Bean. Some are fiercely indepenent and proud like Louie and Sparks and Alejandra and Doll. They are ALL special and many are suffering because they've got no place to be, no home to go to.

Right now there are 10 nameless kings at SF ACC. I don't know who they are but I have no doubt, each of them is somebody special.


----------



## TAWhatley

UncleBuck said:


> If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
> Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?


Just watch our Adoption Forum for a start .. also, give me permission to post your information here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm if you care to. You won't get overwhelmed with birds, but at least you'll be out there as a resource.

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

I think that is a wonderful idea. I hope more will do this.


----------



## UncleBuck

Post my name there. Like I said, I am more than willing to help.


----------



## Maggie-NC

UncleBuck said:


> If I knew where to rescue them, I would. I am about 45 minutes south of Kansas City Missouri.
> Being retired with too much time on my hands, I would love to get involved. How do I start?



Hi UncleBuck - first off, I love your user name!  For some reason, every time I see it I get a smile on my face because it is so friendly-sounding.

If you don't mind rescuing ferals, local veterinarians are a wonderful resource. You can call around and give them your name. Also, your state wildlife commission or department probably has a list of people willing to take in birds. You can have your name added to the list for pigeons only. They usually require paperwork but it is a pretty simple process. If you wanted to pursue rehabilitating songbirds, you would need a federal license for all of them except house sparrows, starlings and I think there is one more but I'm drawing a blank on that. Of course, pigeons do not require a federal license. Mores the pity on that!

Federal licenses are not very hard to get, just paperwork and time involved. We did both songbirds and pigeons for several years but finally had to stop with the songbirds - getting too old to handle both!

Like Elizabeth said, pigeons come in all varieties and personalities. Ferals are so very sweet, can be cantankerous, mischievous and wonderful!

As a rehabber, you may get in show birds and/or homers. We have wound up with some beautiful birds like our Lucas who is an English Carrier, or our darling Katrina who is some type of roller, we think. We have also taken in NY Flying Flights (2 of them), numerous solid whites that include a couple of Kings. 

I could go on and on (as most members know ) about how much we love taking care of pigeons but I must warn you that it has its downside too. Losses are inevitable and no matter how many minutes, hours, or days you have one who is very, very sick, your heart just breaks when you lose one. We have to face that more than most people and it really sucks!


----------



## randymcone

Elizabeth,
Here I am in Georgia and can't find a single pigeon in any of our rescue groups or County animal shelters. I've tons of space but no birds to help.
I wish I had the money to have people ship them to me.
Randy


----------



## lizz

*rescue rules!*

hey you guys - as a person that inadvertently ended up with one pigeon - trooper the miracle bird - and then another one on purpose -freya, america's next top pigeon model -
i just want to say i think this is a brilliant brilliant idea. 

i've been involved in greyhound rescue for years and years, and if everybody took one small step like this, whether with dogs, cats, pigeons or rabbits, it could make a HUGE difference! 

elizabeth rules, and i wish i was closer to her to help. and i check petfinder every week - what's one more pigeon, right?? 

i also run around singing the praises of my two grey kids to anyone who will listen - willingly or not....


----------



## Elizabethy

*Picture of homeless squeakers*

Hello-

Here's what the need for rescue looks like. These are 3 of the 10 kings at SF ACC.


----------



## lizz

why??? why did i look??? my heart is just breaking for them!!! 

i would take one in a heartbeat if i wasn't on the other side of the country!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

oooooooh . . . I would love to adopt a couple of these big guys but I'm in NW Indiana. Anyone flyin my way??????


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well I'm at the top of the list for adopting birds from the local animal shelter. I've already taken in two muscovies and rescued two rollers. Other than that, there's not really any other way for me to adopt any pigeons  Looks like all the birds in need are being hoarded by California!


----------



## Elizabethy

*Be careful what you wish for...*

Boy, y'all better watch out or I'll be on a road trip! 

I've got Georgia, Indiana and now North Carolina on the itinerary... how many king pij can I fit in a Honda Civic do you think?!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Haha, probably quite a few  That one looks like it was born to travel!


----------



## lizz

uh...HI!!! don't forget to put ohio on that list!!!! if someone's coming as far as indiana, i better be getting a big white kid, too!!! 

and yes, i'm serious...


----------



## Dezirrae

Elizabethy said:


> ... how many king pij can I fit in a Honda Civic do you think?!


Quite a few if you take the seats out 

My offer to help out with gas $$ still stands - keep me posted. 

And if you happen to pass by NJ in your travels please let me know - I would love to have a chance to meet you


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hey Elizabethy, even tho I'm new at this, any chance of getting a west coast to east coast relay goin. I'm willing to go a few hours west then a few hours east to pick up and deliver. Everyone along the way can take their one or two Kings and then deliver to the next relay person. Think it's doable? Everyone pays for their own gas and many Kings can get new forever homes. Where there's a will, there's a way. I have a few dog grates to help with transport.


----------



## Elizabethy

*brilliant!*

Hello, Bluebirdsnfur-

I think that's a brilliant idea! If a few adopters were willing to drive West a bit to pick up and East a bit to drop off, I bet we could place a good number. 

They travel well and a pair of squeakers or a mated pair could spend days just in the cardboard boxes I get from the shelter (with food and water bowls, of course.

Also- there's always shipping. I've never had the guts and the weather would have to be right.

Another challenge is qualifying folks as adopters. I'm SWAMPED and the process requires some time on my part.

A brilliant idea, though! And doable. 

The bird rescue I'm a part of, Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue somethimes transports chickens, roosters, chukars and quail out of city shelters and on their way to homes or rescuers and we call that the "Underground Quailroad".


----------



## kippermom

*The Great King Caravan of 2009*

I have contact amongst a couple horse transporters...they usually drive straight through...why couldn't a few crates/cages be stuffed on one of them and then a PT member meet the truck along the route or at the destination? If those members in the mid-west or anywhere are serious, they should get pre-approved as adoptive homes and then if some transportation became available, they'd have the approval stuff already done.

We need to get a large virtual US map, mark where we have PT members and prospective adopters...maybe visually a "track" would be apparent. Or if we know someone is making a long trup, coordinate others to pick up and drop off. No one person can do it all (Elizabeth), but several people can do a little...

For example...I am driving in my RV to Grand Lake Colorado on August 1 from So Cal...but Elizabeth is driving as far as Las Vegas in a week or two...who can pick up in Las Vegas and drive them a few more hours East? (We have members in Utah!)and so on....

Pipe up...if you are willing to drive a few hours, who are you and where are you? If you are willing to take a King or two, where are you and can you get approved so we have target destinations for these Kings? 

Some of these birds have been in foster care for months, even a year or more. This does not have to take place today, but if we do not start to plan today, it will not take ever take place...

So why can't we create "The Great King Caravan of 2009"??? and get these regal birds into forever homes?


----------



## lizz

i'm just west of cleveland, ohio. about 1.5 hours east of toledo. actually, i'm pretty central in the north of ohio. 

i'm definitely willing to do some driving....have crate, will travel!


----------



## Elizabethy

Horse transporters!!! Also BRILLIANT!!!

 


Not only are you guys saving king pij lives, you're saving my life!!!!


 


We CAN do this!


----------



## kippermom

Okay, Lizz is in North Central Ohio and willing to do some driving....a perfect start! This was bluebirdsnfur's idea...where are all the volunteer drivers and where are the new homes?

I think we need to start with the *destinations*...post here if you are willing to adopt, how many you are willing to take and then apply thru Elizabeth to be an adoptive home...the list of homes, creates the destinations and then tells us what the transportation challenge is.

I am pretty sure Elizabeth will not/cannot send these birds out into the ether without the adoption forms...so that is where prospective homes need to start.

Trust me, California does not WANT to hoard these wonderful birds and we are more than willing to share the wealth! But share with whom???


----------



## TAWhatley

*Frappr Maps*

http://www.frappr.com/

Some of the duck rescue groups used Frappr maps to keep track of where ducks were that needed homes and where adoptive homes were. Might be worth playing around with a bit and see if it's helpful.

Terry


----------



## Jay3

I'm glad you started this post Elizabethy. It just makes sense. Rescuing not only helps the animal, but it makes you feel real good too. My two dogs are both rescues, and I have a loft full of rescues. As a matter of fact, it started with 6 little orphaned pigeons. They stole my heart, so they stayed. I have quite a collection of different types of pigeons now, and enjoy them so much. Wish you were closer, but I am in Mass. I think what you do is wonderful, and I hope this thing works out.


----------



## kippermom

*King Caravan*

Here's the list of potential destinations so far...

Uncle Bunk in/near Kansas City, MO
RandyMCone in West Georgia
Lizz in Cleveland, OH
Bluebirdsnfur, NW Indiana
Mary Of Exeter in Rockwell, North Carolina 

Please confirm if this is accurate..how many birds...and if you are serious, get a form from Elizabeth and submit an application. I will also PM each of you, but this is an invitation for any potential drivers in those areas or other adopters, just in case. I need the route before I can start to contact horse transporters. Then we will see how far people are willing to drive and try to fill in the gaps. In case the horse transporters can't/won't, we would still be looking for folks in the West to sort of get the birds into the mid-West/South area where it looks like the homes are.

Reminder...Elizabeth can get them as far as Las Vegas in a couple weeks...

Thanks all...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

KING CARAVAN 2009! I love it Kippermom! As I said, count me in. I am in Valparaiso Indiana, that's about 40 miles south/east of Chicago. Due to weather in the midwest and on the east coast, if we set wheels in motion now, maybe late Feb. or March would be a good ETA. That will give Elizabethy and volunteers time to screen adoptees. What say? I'm puttin my app in guys. THIS IS DOABLE.


----------



## lizz

okay, i'm messing around on mapquest, and if i stay within a three hours out and three hours back radius, i can cover about out to

fort wayne, indiana, 
detroit, michigan, 
columbus, ohio, 
erie, pa, 
pittsburgh, pa area.​
also, depending on when they got here, i would be willing to drive out and home, and head out and back in the other direction the next day. i own my own business, and i'm there at least 11 hours a day m - f, but i could bust it out on the weekend.

it's a rough idea, and the fact that i'm being chewed on and used as a play gym right now, by my blue and gold isn't helping......i think he's excited to get another bigger bird in the house!!!


----------



## kippermom

I just met with a friend whose husband is a horse transportation driver...he is on his way back to So Cal from Nebraska right now and would have had plenty of room for a load of cages/boxes on the outbound leg. They are rarely fiull and almost always have at least one empty stall.. I asked her if she would call me with his schedule and willingness and capacity...sometimes they know a few weeks in advance, sometimes a few days. I told her to just let me know the dates and the routes and that at some point, when we get our ducks in a row (sorry, Terry) we would try to make it work. She's gonna let me know after she talks with him in a day or two. So, how long can a King go without food or water for shipping purposes? I need to be able to be honest with the drivers about their committment.


----------



## randymcone

I can only drive as far as Chattanooga or Birmingham. I'm finishing my new loft this weekend and it's 8x6x7 with an external 4x2x5 aviary. It'll hold up to 20 birds. I do not have any birds at this time.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Probably going to need to know what type of vehicle the rest of us drive in order to see how many birds (crates) can be safely carried. I have a extende cab Ford pick up. Has a full back seat that folds down. No cover on the bed so they have to go in the back seat.


----------



## kippermom

If Randy can/will take 20 then that seems to be a worthy destination...How many pijis total does Elizabeth need to find forever homes for? Who else do we have in the Tennessee, Kansas aree who could transport a few hours one direction or another? Uncle Buck is in the Kansas City area...horse transports go to Lexington, Kentucy alot...FYI..at Terry's suggestion I have started a map at www.frappr.com called the "King Caravan"...


----------



## lizz

i can't find it on frappr....is there a better link to the map?


----------



## kippermom

I am new to the frappr site too...the actual map is on a link called www.platial.com - map name "King Caravan"...by Kippermom. Maybe frappr is just some portal or???


Once we know how many birds total, and what they ship in, and what their food/water needs are, then we can better assess what KIND of vehicles would work....

Elizabethy?


----------



## Elizabethy

*The Great King Caravan!*

Hi!

You guys are SO amazing! I'm having a hard time keeping up but let me add a few details that will hopefully help you all help me help these kings!


To qualify as a LONG DISTANCE adopter, please submit:
-completed application (scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)
-pigeon reference (somebody that can be contacted about your pigeons) 
-pictures of where the birds would be housed (to [email protected])
-MickaCoo recommends a $10 (tax-deductible) donation per adopted bird

PLEASE NOTE: These birds need *forever* homes. Please don't get carried away with excitement and commit beyond what you are REALLY willing and able to care for, in sickness and in health, through good times and bad...

Currently there are at least 18 birds available and of course, more come in all the time. I need to contact the shelters and get them involved so that they are willing to hold more birds (and for a longer time) than they normally will. Also- we may want to do this in 2 parts, perhaps a spring and a fall (because there will be more birds coming in on to Northern Cal shelters on a weekly basis).

Regarding transport, I would recommend that birds (1-2 per box) go in the cardboard shelter boxes. They could be bedded with hay and plastic food & water dishes could be included. They could all go for at least 24 hours without food/water but these are rescued birds (already at risk) and I don't think they should be transported for 2-4 days without food/water. They would need to be kept semi-warm and protected from extreme weather (could hay bales be stacked around the boxes to offer some protection or ?)

I'm going to have a hard enough time keeping up my end so I'm going to leave the transportation/coordination in y'all's capable hands. I'll qualify adopters, coordinate with shelters and deliver birds to the first pick up point.

Moderators- should I start a Great King Caravan 2009 thread in the Adoption Forum? Or should some/all of this thread be moved?


----------



## Guest

Since the King Caravan is probably not going to be coming anywhere near me, I'm willing to donate $20.00 adoption fee to Micacoo on behalf of a pair of kings going to an approved home to a pigeon talk member. 

Just an idea, but there's a section for transporting rescues on the Petfinder forums. Maybe someone there can help with the effort? http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=9


----------



## TAWhatley

*New Thread For This ..*

Elizabeth, if you want start a new thread in the Adoptions Forum I will then move the relevant posts from here to there. I'm asking you to start the new thread so it has your username on it instead of mine. If you all prefer to keep track of things another way, then that's OK too. If you do decide to do it here on Pigeon-Talk then once it gets going and there are specific birds needing to get to specific locations, I would suggest new threads for each of those instances. By doing this once that particular adoption and transport is complete the thread can be closed which will be helpful in keeping track of things.

I've got to get going on chores right now but will check back later to see what's been decided, if anything.

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Elizabeth and all of you who are getting this going. THIS IS FABULOUS! I can't volunteer to do driving as I'm in So. Calif. but I can sure volunteer to help with the $10 adoption fees for a few birds and/or gas money for volunteer drivers.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC

Couldn't the fee be waived for those taking in the pigeons and/or driving so many miles to help in the transport?


----------



## Guest

this is just a thought but it might be easier to wait til its a little warmer and ship all to one point and distibute them from there, it might be cheaper too in the long run ..just throwing it out there as an option


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabethy said:


> Hi!
> 
> You guys are SO amazing! I'm having a hard time keeping up but let me add a few details that will hopefully help you all help me help these kings!
> 
> 
> To qualify as a LONG DISTANCE adopter, please submit:
> -completed application (scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)
> -pigeon reference (somebody that can be contacted about your pigeons)
> -pictures of where the birds would be housed (to [email protected])
> -MickaCoo recommends a $10 (tax-deductible) donation per adopted bird
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: These birds need *forever* homes. Please don't get carried away with excitement and commit beyond what you are REALLY willing and able to care for, in sickness and in health, through good times and bad...
> 
> Currently there are at least 18 birds available and of course, more come in all the time. I need to contact the shelters and get them involved so that they are willing to hold more birds (and for a longer time) than they normally will. Also- we may want to do this in 2 parts, perhaps a spring and a fall (because there will be more birds coming in on to Northern Cal shelters on a weekly basis).
> 
> Regarding transport, I would recommend that birds (1-2 per box) go in the cardboard shelter boxes. They could be bedded with hay and plastic food & water dishes could be included. They could all go for at least 24 hours without food/water but these are rescued birds (already at risk) and I don't think they should be transported for 2-4 days without food/water. They would need to be kept semi-warm and protected from extreme weather (could hay bales be stacked around the boxes to offer some protection or ?)
> 
> I'm going to have a hard enough time keeping up my end so I'm going to leave the transportation/coordination in y'all's capable hands. I'll qualify adopters, coordinate with shelters and deliver birds to the first pick up point.
> 
> Moderators- should I start a Great King Caravan 2009 thread in the Adoption Forum? Or should some/all of this thread be moved?


Elizabeth I seem to be having trouble downloading an adoption form (also emailed you). I have Adobe but not working for me. Any suggestions?

I love the support behind this KING CARAVAN!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Lady Tarheel said:


> Couldn't the fee be waived for those taking in the pigeons and/or driving so many miles to help in the transport?


Well I just think the bird rescue needs all the donations from adoptions they can get. I don't mind paying the fee and offering gas and transport.


----------



## kippermom

LakotaLoft...your point is well taken and we do plan to try this a bit later for weather purposes...but we need it all lined up so if a horse transport comes available, we are "good to go"...

Travel cages/boxes would be semi protected in a horse stall...three side at least. I am sure we can secure the crates/cages and get them snuggled in.


----------



## Charis

I hope that everyone adopting is aware that if the Kings they are adopting will be kept outside, the loft needs to be predator proofed from top to bottom. This means 1/4 inch hardware cloth, stretched tight and a floor that will keep rodents from tunneling inside and snakes getting through.
You have time to prepare. Do it right so there are no tragedies to report.


----------



## Elizabethy

Regarding a new thread: I think there should be a HOW TO RESCUE KINGS Sticky (with loft info, care needs, contacts) and a Kings Caravan Spring 2009 thread (don't know how to move keeper-type stuff over)

Regarding adoption fees: The $10 adoption fee is more symbolic than anything else. If a king needs vet care, it can cost in the hundreds as we well know. I APPRECIATE the offer to donate $$ towards adoption fees and understand the suggestion to waive it (I've been tempted many times) but prefer that adopters pay it and have come to believe that it is a worthwhile symbol. If you're adopting 10 and paying $100, it's a reminder that you're embarking on a significant endeavor.

Regarding donations: We ALWAYS need them for vet care. MickaCoo is still in the red for Mocha, Art & Gus and there will be new birds that need care. If you can donate, please do! I PROMISE your (tax deductible) donation will be used with great care. Go to www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo and scroll down towards bottom of the page. PLEASE NOTE THAT YOUR DONATION IS FOR PIGEONS. Hopefully you won't have any trouble but if you do, PLEASE contact me at [email protected]

Lastly (for now): Not that I want to derail this whole deal but YOUR LOCAL SHELTERS MAY HAVE PIGEONS THAT THEY ARE NOT POSTING ON THEIR WEBSITES NOR PETFINDER.COM Often Bay Area shelters didn't bother because they didn't get much (any?) response and so came to assume that the pij were unadoptable and stopped trying to some degree... I'm still VERY worried that there are Pigeon King pigeons in dire straights throughout the country. And the country's largest squab plant is in South Carolina... PLEASE-if you want to rescue a pigeon, call your local shelter and ask them about pigeons. They may be getting them in... if not- I've got enough kings for everybody but, if they are, I don't want them to miss out on their rightful rescuers (you!).


----------



## Maggie-NC

Elizabeth, in all due respect, this is a unique situation where adopters are literally going out of their way to adopt these Kings and spending dollars that an ordinary person would not be spending. Someone "off the street" so to speak, forks over the $10, picks up the bird and goes home. Our people are spending a lot of money for gas and even working on repairing or building lofts. 

Our members who, out of the goodness of their hearts, are doing this should not be classed in the symbolic statement because, goodness knows, how much more could their commitment be than what they are offering to do.


----------



## Elizabethy

Hi Maggie,

I disagree. I may not be right, but I see it differently. 

I've never adopted a bird out to someone off the street. I put local adopters through all the same hoops and more because I come out to their homes and do a visit, getting all up in their business and telling them what I think needs to be changed, added, cleaned up, etc. before I can place a bird with them.

If an individual is concerned about the adoption fee, I'm open to discussing it but it does raise a concern that, if the budget is that tight, perhaps now is not the time to be adding more animals.

Mickaboo does give a break to adopters who adopt more than one (1 budgie for $25, 2 for $40) and I could consider that for MickaCoo. I would also consider having the adopter deposit the money with an avian vet instead of donating it to MickaCoo so that there's a little rainy-day fund for the bird...

I do TRULY appreciate what people are doing to help these birds and don't want to impede their adoption. I can assure you that I do my very best to help these birds find good, safe, FOREVER homes.

I'm an amateur. I never intended to rescue king pigeons. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a king pij until I started volunteering at the SF ACC. So, I'm open to discussion but, for the moment, I think the practice of paying an adoption fee is positive.


----------



## lizz

uhm, not to be a jerk, but adopting a parrot, whether it's a parakeet or a macaw can run from a hundred to nearly a thousand dollars. yes, i'm totally serious. 

personally, i think the ten bucks a bird is beyond cheap. maybe i see it differently, because my king  will be house birds, and members of the family as are the rest of my birds, so a measly ten dollars for 15+ plus years of pigeon love is negligible. 

the money's going to a rescue situation/group, no one's making a profit off of this - having been in dog rescue for many years, trust me on that point!

doing a little driving, burning up a few hours, and some gas, plus an extra ten bucks for all the care they've been given to date is very very worth it from my perspective. 

just my two cents, but i thought i'd throw it in there.


----------



## Maggie-NC

OK - I give up.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

I for one will gladly set aside the cost of a couple bottles of my favorite Pinot Nior in order to adopt a couple of King snowballs. I want a couple of chickens but I put that on hold too.


----------



## lizz

i wanted a chicken, too! a clean-faced aracauna - i think that's how you spell it.... but i think the kings need me more. 

i just filled out the app, and signed a check for mickaboo....

 LET THE GREAT KING CARAVAN OF 2009 BEGIN!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

Hello-

This will become the The Great King Caravan thread


----------



## Elizabethy

Hi Maggie-

I appreciate your advocacy on behalf of both the pigeons and the adopters and all the incredible time and effort you invest in PT. This rescue stuff is tricky. And I absolutely agree- being a PT member is a HUGE plus when it comes to potential adopters!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Apps in the mail and donation done thru paypal. Now "if" I get approved, here is my new KING COOP. We will be adding the 4' x 8' x 6' aviary to the back.


----------



## Lovebirds

That is darling. Can I move in too?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

It was an old unused play house given to us by a friend. What a job! The guys, bless their hearts, had to get it on a trailer, get it here, take down part of our fence, and then set it on top of the stacked 4 x4s. That is . . after my DH built the deck and set and attached the 4 x 4s! We needed it elevated so we could stand up inside. It is still a work in progress. No varmits bustin in there!


----------



## kippermom

Great...can a modetrator close the other thread and direct inquiries here? 

We want the names of people who will adopt, how many and their addresses...as well as people who can transport a couple hours, their names and addresses. Potential adoptees need to submit their applications etc... 

This info will create the route, and where we need to fill in gaps.

If you have already volunteered under the old thread, no need to do so again. I've got your number!

Remember, excitement wains over time, but the job still needs to be get done. So do not get discouraged if this takes weeks or even months to come to pass....these birds have been very patient, so we have to be patient, thought diligent, as well.


----------



## Lovebirds

I have no idea that any of these birds are headed as far as the east coast. I wish I could adopt some, but I just can't. However, if any are needing to travel through VA and NC, I might be able to transport some somewhere. All I can say is if you think I can help, contact me.


----------



## Guest

The sponsoring of adoption costs to help facilitate adoptions is common in dog and cat rescue. There are many other things rescues and shelters use in their adoption efforts as well, such as giving gift certificates or coupons, free food, free training, etc. One shelter near me gives free medical care for a few months with each adoption but I'm sure they would not adopt to someone who couldn't afford medical care at all. My mother adopted a kitten from a shelter years ago and got a free case of cat food, but not because she couldn't afford to buy it. It's more of a perk, or a thank you for the new adopter. It doesn't mean the person is any less qualified to adopt a pet IMO. 

If you'd prefer, the $20.00 could be used to buy a bag of pigeon feed for a King adopter, instead of the adoption fee. I did donate recently to the general pigeon medical care fund of Micacoo, this offer was to help with the King adoption effort since I can't really help any other way. And no one said the $10.00 fee is excessive, it's very reasonable.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

kippermom said:


> Great...can a modetrator close the other thread and direct inquiries here?
> 
> We want the names of people who will adopt, how many and their addresses...as well as people who can transport a couple hours, their names and addresses. Potential adoptees need to submit their applications etc...
> 
> This info will create the route, and where we need to fill in gaps.
> 
> If you have already volunteered under the old thread, no need to do so again. I've got your number!
> 
> Remember, excitement wains over time, but the job still needs to be get done. So do not get discouraged if this takes weeks or even months to come to pass....these birds have been very patient, so we have to be patient, thought diligent, as well.


Nah . . . waining excitement? Not gonna happen. Too many animal lovers (many of us baby boomers) on this site got nothin better todo

the concern about food and water . . . I figure relay pick ups will return home for the night feed, water and rest the birds (and themselves) then make their eastward trek the following morning. Probably everyone is thinking the same thing.


----------



## kippermom

My thought was trying to make the transport as simple as possible if I get a horse trailer willing to put some in a stall...the bigger trucks are enclosed big-rigs, not the 2 or 3 horse jobs you see on the road. If the birds can be loaded and self sustaining for 15 or 20 hours...it will be easier on the drivers, since they usually drive straight through for the benefit of the horses. This would get the birds at least to the mid-west where it looks like we can then take over with the shifts you describe. But individuals who will drive 2 or 3 hours one way, rest for the night then 2-3 hours the other way really increases the coverage areas. We can draw "circles" around all the trasportation volunteer addresses and see how they overlap to create the legs of the trip. The challenge seems to be getting them over the Rockies...but I will be making the drive to Colorado in August myself if all else fails.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

oooh ok, gotcha. Sounds great. When in August? My daughter is getting married in Savannah,GA the week of August 12th. I'm good to go anytime before or after that date.


----------



## kippermom

I will be In Grand Lake Colorado from July 30 to August 2...

A new member suggested we also collect names of people who could hold the birds for a day or two in case the truck drivers drop off time does not exactly coincide with a driver's availability. People who could come a short distance, hold the birds for a day or two until a longer distance driver was available. A good suggestion worthy of our consideration.


----------



## Dezirrae

I'll keep checking this thread to see if there's something I can do... I may be able to help with transport... I'm in central NJ so keep me mind & give a yell if they look like they'll be coming through my area.


----------



## kippermom

If you are interested in helping out the Greart King Caravan of 2009, or at least monitoring our progress and cheering us on, this thread is now active and being continued in the Adoption forum...


----------



## TerriB

I can do transport anywhere within 2-3 hours of Seattle, WA, in case you get any takers this far north.


----------



## kippermom

You're on the list...thank you. Anyone in Washington/Oregon to adopt...no reason a "Caravan" cannot travel North, if there is a need and a destination.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

awww right! More people jumpin on board.! Yeah, no reason there can't be a north to south relay for adopters. I would also be willing to head south around the Indianapolis area or up to Michigan if more Kings come this way. Hey . . . it could be an annual migration!


----------



## kippermom

What if, to simplify this first caravan, we got a horse transport and/or caravan to one specific location near Randy MCone? He said he has a new loft with room for 20 birds? That is about the number Elizabeth has right now? His "circle" of travel includes Chattanooga and Birmingham...if we could find a van, bus, trailer, cargo van, moving company, long haul trucker....*anything* leaving California for somewhere in his "circle" we could re-home 20 birds with one fell swoop! Who knows some truckers? I'll check with my horse transport buddies.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Urgent Need To Move Kings Tomorrow*

Hello-

SF ACC is overflowing and will have to euthanize 7 kings tomorrow (I just found out) if I can't get them out of there. I CANNOT house them, even temporarily, I regret to say. 

Kippersmom- Perhaps we need to do an emergency shipment of your 6 tomorrow rather than wait for 2/13? Weather's mild here. We could apply your adoption fees toward shipping costs.


Or ???


----------



## lizz

do they know "we" are working on it? maybe it might buy a little wiggle room....


----------



## Lovebirds

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> 
> SF ACC is overflowing and will have to euthanize 7 kings tomorrow (I just found out) if I can't get them out of there. I CANNOT house them, even temporarily, I regret to say.
> 
> Kippersmom- Perhaps we need to do an emergency shipment of your 6 tomorrow rather than wait for 2/13? Weather's mild here. We could apply your adoption fees toward shipping costs.
> 
> 
> Or ???


I don't think you want to ship birds on a Thursday? Where are they coming from and going to?


----------



## Elizabethy

they totally do and heaven help me if i don't get the 6 i promised to take out on 2/13. they are very enthusiastic about the Caravan potential as well.

they want to help (and are trying), just don't have enough cages... i thought that this might happen... Monday was Chinese Lunar New Year and kings are a feast meal in Chinese culture (like turkey in American) and i figured we might see a surge...


----------



## Elizabethy

Kippersmom in So Cal is first up for pij and is getting 6 delivered (via car) on 2/13 so thought maybe... i thought the birds went overnight? airship Thursday and pick them up on Fri? of course- i've never shipped and know very little!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Check with Overnight Express. I think it's about $50 or so. If a couple can be shipped here to Indiana, I will payshipping. And not to worry, still help with transport King Caravan.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> I don't think you want to ship birds on a Thursday? Where are they coming from and going to?


They would be shipping from the Bay Area (San Francisco) to Southern California (don't recall for sure .. Simi Valley or Thousand Oaks area). They should easily make it overnight or for sure by Saturday, but we all know that things can get SNAFU'ed. I'd definitely chance it if there is no other way to save the lives of these birds. 

I'm checking here locally to see what I might be able to do to help. I KNOW Bart would gladly take the chickens and any excess pigeons, but I also know that I can't ask him to pay adoption fees or shipping and probably couldn't get him to fill out an adoption application in time (if at all).

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> They would be shipping from the Bay Area (San Francisco) to Southern California (don't recall for sure .. Simi Valley or Thousand Oaks area). They should easily make it overnight or for sure by Saturday, but we all know that things can get SNAFU'ed. I'd definitely chance it if there is no other way to save the lives of these birds.
> 
> I'm checking here locally to see what I might be able to do to help. I KNOW Bart would gladly take the chickens and any excess pigeons, but I also know that I can't ask him to pay adoption fees or shipping and probably couldn't get him to fill out an adoption application in time (if at all).
> 
> Terry



You're right Terry. I think they would get there overnight. It's not that far, however, you just don't know what route they take. What seems like (to us) a simple way of doing things, isn't the way the PO works. Every box of birds I ship, regardless of WHERE they are going, leave here and go almost 2 hours north before they go out to their destination. I ship birds to George, down is NC which is south from me, but the box STILL goes up to Roanoke first. He does however, always get his birds the next morning. 
I will say this. If the birds are for sure going to be put down tomorrow, I guess it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and ship them. Even if (God forbid) they didn't get there until MONDAY......they would survive and still be alive. But I'm sure they would make it by Saturday at the latest, barring anything strange happening.


----------



## kippermom

I am checking Overnight Express...Elizabeth may have found a temp home and if not, we will have the shipping option as back up. Thankfully it is very good weather here for the next week or so. Thanks to Deziree and others for offerring to pay....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Is there an update this mornibg on the SF Kings?

Debbie


----------



## Ivor

Hi everyone,

For people that wants to donate money but for some reason cannot adopt the kings, please go to the website www.mickaboo.org and below you can donate direct using paypal or NETWORK FOR GOOD, I personally donate using network for good because is easier, and goes direct to Mickaboo, more important is when ask you to designate the donation always say PIGEONS, that way they know that the donation is for Mickacoo the Pigeons.

Ivette


----------



## kippermom

Elizabethy, thru her valiant efforts, has found temp care for ALL the kings, pending one of their volunteers bringing 6 or 7 to So Cal on Feb 13....she might have more details but at least the immediate emergency appears resolved...at one point she was willing to drive them part way down here herself to save them! So far so good!


----------



## kippermom

Alright, the SFCC emergency is passed...but the problem will repeat itself if we do not get this Caravan on the road. Apparently, San Francisco may always generate more king pigeon rescues than other areas...more than WestCoast owners could possibly adopt on their own...(not sure where all those abandoned PigeonKing birds are ending up in the Mid-West and Canada)...but for now, let's focus on emptying Elizabethy's cages so their rescue efforts can continue.

We need transport for her birds from California, most likely to at least Tennessee. That is within driving distance for RandyMCone who said he could take 20 and maybe Mary of Exeter who can take a couple...a more northerly route this time might get a few adopters and drivers, but Randy is ready for almost the whole bunch, making him the best initial "target". 

So, check your maps ladies and gents...who lives close enough to the most direct route between CA and TN and can transport part way? We are still pursuing commercial prospects, but it behooves us to also see what PT members can do if those options do not pan out...

Randy, you still on for this project? Are you Mickacoo approved?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Kippermom, I think most of the transport volunteers are on the northerly route which is I-80 East and goes thru the upper midwest. It may get too confusing if the west to east coast relay starts hoppin and skippin around. Just a thought.

Debbie


----------



## kippermom

I agree...we need the I-80 route for you Northerly folk, and then maybe an I-40 route that goes thru OK and ARK and heads more directly to where Randy is if he is still up for this....to avoid the meandering you caution against...and get the largest number of birds rehomed in the shortest time. 

If we can confirm Randy is approved and on board, then we can make immediate efforts for an I-40 bound transport, big-rig, long haul, moving company as soon as circumstances and weather permit.....

then as other potential adoptees line up, and Elizabeth collects more needy Kings, an I-80 caravan can follow (Maybe to coincide with my Colorado trip on August 1.)

I will PM Randy to see if this makes sense to him...

In the meantime, is there anyone esle out there along either corridor who wants to join in the fun?


----------



## maryjane

I can temporarily foster probably two pairs, maybe three if my friend will let me use his big chinchilla cage. If you have any that you know are paired up at your place, Elizabeth, they could go together in one of my giant cages, or any that are especially mild-mannered and have been quarantined, could go into my "disabled/docile" aviary and I can move a few of the younger guys in there to the big aviary for a bit. Otherwise it would be big cages, which isn't ideal, but better than the cages at the shelter and certainly better than the alternative!  Let me know. I could foster them until the Caravan gets under way. I have this weekend open and could drive as far as San Rafael but any farther is really pretty difficult on my idiot hip.  Let me know if any of that works.

I also have an extra rabbit cage if anyone needs, that would be okay for short-term as long as the pigeon got out a few hours a day; great for a single or disabled one. It's not huge but a good indoor cage with flight time. Also another, larger cage that I can pull out of one of the aviaries that would house a pair easily with some flight time each day. It even has a second floor inside and housed three chinchillas at one point before it came to me. Anyone who wants to adopt or foster any of the Kings and needs a cage, you're welcome to one or both. I'll just have to clean some poop off them first. Oh I also (wracking my brain here lol) have a large dog kennel with no front gate, that could be rigged easily to house a pair of pigeons indoors, also up for grabs!

Elizabeth, do you guys do any of the rat rescuing too? I might know someone who will take a pair or two, I'll ask him tomorrow. If we meet to get birds then maybe we could save a few rats too.


----------



## philodice

Good going on solving the crisis. If there is ever a visit from Mickacoo coming out my way, you would be welcome to stop by and take a look at my birds. I still have space since I don't breed, lots of space.


----------



## kippermom

Philodice...

It is a 6 hour drive from me to you and another 6 or so to Elizabethy in SF...how many Kings could you adopt and how many hours Westerly could you drive to retrieve them if we did a Mini-Southwest Caravan? Also, Elizabeth is traveling to Las Vegas next weekend (I believe)...does that create any opportunity for you to grab a few of these regal birds from her?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well some bad things came up today, so I doubt I'll be of any help now 
I wish I could adopt a few though.


----------



## kippermom

Sorry for any setbacks...just stay tuned and keep supporting the project with your ideas and encouragement...there will ALWAYS be pijis in need of adoption so if now is not a good time, maybe later it will be better. ALL teams have members who sit on the bench and cheer.


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Mini Southwest run???*

We too would love to adopt, although unfortunatley we can only take one. We would prefer a hen (not sure if thats even a possibility to be able to choose??). And it would be an inside house pigeon, being out with us most of the day..... Are they friendly, to be able to do this? I don't want to set the poor thing up for something that would be making her miserable? (ie; is a loft situation better for these guys??)

Philodice is in Mesa, we are in Tucson. So if a Mini Southwest trip is planned, let us know what we could do to help.


BTW~ your guys are amazing KEEP IT UP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

*How to Adopt a Rescued King*



Hello-

I just can't stop smiling. Thank you SO much for embracing these birds and taking this on. You are INCREDIBLE!!!

And- just a reminder (or in case I wasn't explicit about this), MickaCoo asks that its adopted birds NOT BE ALLOWED TO BREED. We see just too much heartbreak with all the homeless and neglected and abandoned birds (and it happens with REALLY nice people too, who never meant to have to get rid of their birds...). We understand that there may be an occasional "oops baby" but PLEASE, if you don't feel right about replacing rescued kings' eggs with fake, don't adopt them. Help me to find others who do.

To qualify as a LONG DISTANCE adopter, please submit:
-completed application (attached or scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)
-pigeon reference (somebody that can be contacted about your pigeons) 
-pictures of where the birds would be housed (to [email protected])
-MickaCoo recommends a $10 (tax-deductible) donation per adopted bird
*-Protect the kings from free flight (they are poor flyers and hawk magnets!)*
-Commit to replacing real eggs with fake

PLEASE NOTE: These birds need forever homes. Please don't get carried away with excitement and commit beyond what you are REALLY willing and able to care for, in sickness and in health, through good times and bad...

And here's the MickaCoo application. (Thank you VERY much to those who've already submitted theirs!)


----------



## Bruce

*Well said!*

I have a ton of great birds desperately needing a good home. I replace all eggs with wooden or plastic ones and everyone's happy.

Thanks so much for your suggestion

Bruce Caron


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

. . . and we in the midwest are patiently waiting for the weather to break so ya all can send some of those white beauties our way 

BTW Elizabeth . . . is there any chance we can request birds of the same sex so as to eliminate the unwanted breeding? It would just be so much easier.

Debbie


----------



## Elizabethy

That's a great idea! Does anybody have an all-one-sex flock? I *HATE* pulling eggs! It breaks my heart! But I do it! And then they sit on 'em _realllll _hard for weeks... 

I'd be happy to try and provide the desired gender whenever I can. 

Sometimes I have a bird who shows me NOTHING until it falls MADLY in love with its forever mate (and then I can't bear to split them up) 

But, when I have a single bird of known gender, I'll gladly direct it as requested.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Thanks, Elizabeth, that would be great! I will definitely requst the same sex. I have 5 BLUEBIRD houses set up in our yard and I battle the sparrows all summer who want to nest in them. Every other day I have to remove nesting material and newly laid eggs. I, too, hate doing that. I started keeping the eggs and putting them in an ornamental fake nest in the garden.


----------



## spirit wings

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth, that would be great! I will definitely requst the same sex. I have 5 BLUEBIRD houses set up in our yard and I battle the sparrows all summer who want to nest in them. Every other day I have to remove nesting material and newly laid eggs. I, too, hate doing that. I started keeping the eggs and putting them in an ornamental fake nest in the garden.


could you build more for the sparrows? or a differnt kind of bird house just for them....I would hate to destroy any kind of birds nest.


----------



## kippermom

1. Remember that the FIRST step is to get approved by Mickacoo....WHEN we know who is approved and WHERE thay are located and how many they can commit to and how far they are willing to drive, THEN we can seriously create the caravans....(or shipping options) I do not think Elizabeth is going to run out of birds because the source, the markets of San Francisco, are still there.

2. If Elizabeth would drive some a couple hours south and I meet her 1/2 way, overnight rest them at my place then I drive as far as Blythe...is there anyone in AZ (pre-approved) who could drive that far to pick up the birds for East Mesa and Tuscon destinations??

3. Under what circumstances, if any, can the Mickacoo birds be air shipped to approved homes if all costs are paid?


----------



## FloridaLuv

Just wanted to let you know that I have just finished completing all of the information on the application and faxed it off along with everything else that needs to done to qualify as a long distance adopter....  We will be making our donation sometime tomorrow or Tuesday through the site.
Now....... I just half to LEARN to be patient!!!


----------



## Bruce

Even though I'm worried about the near future and my birds, I'd be willing to take those kings. I can't believe they've been in an animal shelter this long.

I have 7 now but they are all in a big bird house with a bunch of other crazy birds. I clean it daily, they have 2 bath tubs (large water heater pans), sunlight, and fresh air. 

I use to open the main hatch so everyone can come an go but the hawks were getting in. Now I open it enough for the pigeons to come and go but the hawks can't figure it out. My kings don't go anywhere they just hang out eat, poop, and preen.

I just got a few calls that indicate things might be looking up business-wise so I might not have to stroke out or have a thrombo.

You can see some pictures of my pigeon house at the link below. My place has got to be better then an animal shelter and they're more then welcome. If we find a good home for them down later I can ship them out or make other arrangements. Let's just get them into a better environment.

http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg70/bdcaron/

Bruce


----------



## kippermom

Bruce...Elizabeth needs her applications filled out before she can release her birds to be adopted....you can get the forms from her web page, the rescue report. Glad to hear the tide may be turning for you.


----------



## Queen

I would take them all if I was not on the other side of the world they are beautiful


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Bruce, I surely do hope things look brighter for you (and everyone) real soon. It's bad here too, with the steel industry, with hundreds of layoffs. But it's just so nice to see people still willing to dig a little deeper and offer to help with the plight of the Kings and other rescues.

Bruce and Jenn, welcome to King Caravan 2009


----------



## kippermom

Queen...I am very excited about the 6 Kings (and 2 last minute doves) that are coming my way on Feb. 13. Elizabeth has fostered a pair of squeakers for me pending transport and has e-mailed me pics...they are beauties.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Forgot to mention that kings can't fly free*



Elizabethy said:


> To qualify as a LONG DISTANCE adopter, please submit:
> -completed application (attached or scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)
> -pigeon reference (somebody that can be contacted about your pigeons)
> -pictures of where the birds would be housed (to [email protected])
> -MickaCoo recommends a $10 (tax-deductible) donation per adopted bird
> *-Protect the kings from free flight (they are poor flyers and hawk magnets!)*
> -Commit to replacing real eggs with fake


Hello- 
I forgot to mention that kings can't be safely flown and have added this to the Adoption info: 
*-Protect the kings from free flight (they are poor flyers and hawk magnets!)*


----------



## Bruce

Kippermom - It looks like the kings are going to get adopted. If not let me know and I'll see where I'm at economically. Next week I'll have a better idea whether I'm going to sink or swim.

I'll fill out the form at that point.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## maryjane

Keep in mind I can foster three pairs comfortably (got three huge cages) if need be. Also I have some extra, smaller cages if someone wants to adopt but needs a cage.


----------



## kippermom

Thanks everyone...we are just waiting for Elizabeth to have time to review applications; for me to get details on rescue flights and for a final decision on whether Mckacoo will ship if all costs are paid. ....and I think a SW Mini-Caravan is worth pursuing if we have enough approved takers in AZ to justify the driving.

Making a list, checkin' it twice...


----------



## kippermom

*Pijis in your pants?*

I just watched tonight's news about the man caught smuggling pigeons taped to his legs inside his pants....this opens a whole new creative option for the Caravan..

Of course with the size of those Kings...


----------



## UncleBuck

This is amazing. I can not believe the number of people who want to get involved. Haven't checked in in awhile (Disabled and not doing to much with the weather being nasty).
I spend a lot of time sitting in the barn, listening to the pigeons telling each other who is the biggest, the best, the nicest, etc...
Looks like this problem has been temporarily solved, but like someone else posted, there seems to be an awful lot of found white pigeons. (Maybe realeased from weddings and funerals?)
Keep our names and stuff ready and let me know when we may be of use in the future. I have someone who wants to go with me if we do this. (She can drive!)


----------



## kippermom

There is activity in transport planning going on beind the scenes...please, everyone who volunteered, stay tuned. The Caravan(s) is/are alive and well. We are looking into rescue fights, ground transport as well as regular shipping options. 
_Reminder...If you are a potential adopter, you need to get approved by Elizabeth before you can become a "destination."_


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Welcome aboard the King Caravan, Uncle Buck!


----------



## kippermom

Alright....I have yet to hear back from any of the three horse transport companies I have contacted about adding some bird crates to an empty stall...in the meantime, it still looks like air shipping, by the regular methods, may be the best for the birds and the most economical in the long run.

If you have been approved by Mickacoo and are willing to do this, PM or e-mail Elizabeth about the viability of this kind of transport. It takes alot of voluntreer time on her end and we need to hear from her on this proposal.

If Elizabeth says yes, and we have approved adopters for whom the money is an issue, then those of us who are not taking birds might be willing to pay the adoption fee ($10 per bird) or some part of the shipping cost or donate boxes or???? so that the Kings get to the right homes. 

BTW, I am expecting to meet up with a rescuer bringing my six Kings (and two doves) Friday night....she is driving from SF to So Cal and has kindly agreed to bring Elizabeth's birds along with her...


----------



## Dezirrae

Keep me posted Kipper - I can either send a donation or order some boxes & have them to sent to where ever they need to go.

I'm sooooo excited for you - getting your Kings! Of course we want mucho pictures as soon as they settle in a bit 

All of you on the King Caravan are doing SUCH a fantastic job with such a huge task - my hat's off to you!


----------



## lizz

holy crap, i just got a bid on uship for shipping one bird, ONE, .... they want 375 dollars, and they want me to meet them 2.5 hours south of here! 

i first had them listed as 'charitable' and got nothing, and then i put a token fifty bucks on the listing, and they contacted me. cripes! anybody wanna spot me $325.00?!? i can pay you back about five bucks a month....


----------



## Elizabethy

*Hello from MickaCoo*

Hi there-

I've been swamped and not had much time to be on PT but I wanted to just say a quick *hello* and give a brief update.

First- YEA!!! HOORAY!!! The Great King Caravan of Spring 2009, Part 1 officially kicks off tomorrow with the transport of 6 kings and 2 doves to Kippermom in So Cal!!! 

And other good news- SF ACC is getting more volunteers and I'm doing a Shelter Bird Orientation (2 this month) so more people are learning (and caring) about these kings. (See picture attached.) These birds aren't near as invisible as they used to be.

The need continues- there are currently 24 kings (that I'm aware of) in Bay Area shelters so THANK YOU for being involved and PLEASE CONTINUE YOUR EFFORTS!


----------



## FloridaLuv

$375 .............................................. OMG!!!!!!!!! I have just sent Elizabeth a PM about the shipping- because we too can only take one...and it would most likley be the eaiset way through shipping since we are in Arizona. BUT WOW I'll need to stand in the donation line with you LIZZ!  Think we can look desperate enough?  WOW. Hope theres more shipping options.


----------



## FloridaLuv

OOPs....$325- my bad, BUT STILL!


----------



## spirit wings

lizz said:


> holy crap, i just got a bid on uship for shipping one bird, ONE, .... they want 375 dollars, and they want me to meet them 2.5 hours south of here!
> 
> i first had them listed as 'charitable' and got nothing, and then i put a token fifty bucks on the listing, and they contacted me. cripes! anybody wanna spot me $325.00?!? i can pay you back about five bucks a month....


It would not cost that through the USPS......


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hey Liz, are you sure it wasn't $37.50

Kippermom, you gotta be so excited! Caravan kick-off . . . WOO HOO!

Still waiting on app appoval, but that's ok, I still need some time (and better weather) to finish our little loft shed and outdoor pen. I can donate a little extra for earlier transports if need be.


----------



## TAWhatley

*I am so very proud of everyone who is participating in this effort * even if it's only on the "cheerleading" part! A truly wonderful thing is happening here .. a nationwide pigeon rescue network is in the squeaker stage and a local rescue and educational organization is at the hatchling stage in the Bay Area. None of this would have been happening without the efforts of our members and the venue to do this in (Pigeon-Talk) and certainly not without the efforts and help of the Micka-Coo folks.

I can't wait for this first "shipment" of Kings to happen and then see the pics! This is terrifically exciting and heartwarming to me!

Well done everyone, and let's keep it going!

Kudos to all of you!

Terry


----------



## karijo

Yeah, why aren't you just putting them in one of those giant shipping boxes and mailing them through the USPS? That link I gave you before has boxes so cheap, and shipping is so cheap... I don't get it.

http://poultry2.tripod.com/id3.html


----------



## spirit wings

karijo said:


> Yeah, why aren't you just putting them in one of those giant shipping boxes and mailing them through the USPS? That link I gave you before has boxes so cheap, and shipping is so cheap... I don't get it.
> 
> http://poultry2.tripod.com/id3.html


OMGish....those are cheap, glad I saw your post.....


----------



## lizz

i just wanted to put them out on uship and see if there was ANYbody out there, that might feel like doing a good deed with the rest of us. 

the folks who contacted me, are professional pet relocaters - they do everything over land, so i guess they're pretty specialized. there's is no way in HECK i'm spitting up almost four hundred dollars to them! yeah, sure, the birdlings would be taken care of on a daily basis and all, but cripes! that's a lot of dough for ONE BIRD!

anyway, i guess we'll just keep our fingers crossed and wait to see what else comes up. something will, i just know it....

i do worry about shipping cross country - maybe i shouldn't but you guys know what a big baby i am about the birdlings - i worry about them!!!


----------



## lizz

it's cheaper for me to fly out to san francisco, and then back to cleveland. i found a round trip toward the end of march for 246!!! 

if i found a flight out and back for a hundred bucks, i would seriously consider doing it. 

anybody know any pilots that need to log some hours??? i'm game to fly out and back in a little plane too.... just no crashing.


----------



## spirit wings

lizz said:


> it's cheaper for me to fly out to san francisco, and then back to cleveland. i found a round trip toward the end of march for 246!!!
> 
> if i found a flight out and back for a hundred bucks, i would seriously consider doing it.
> 
> anybody know any pilots that need to log some hours??? i'm game to fly out and back in a little plane too.... just no crashing.


If you take the bird in the box to the USPS it will be there the next day, why make the trip longer than in has to be.? Im confused, the box would not be with you on the plane anyway....


----------



## lizz

if they got here next day, i wouldn't be worried about it, but even just getting freya from boston to cleveland took TWO FULL DAYS, and that was 'guaranteed next day before noon' delivery. i can only imagine how long it would be to get a bird from SF to cleveland. 

just because they 'guarantee' it, doesn't mean it'll be done that way. one of my good friends is a mail carrier, and he says a lot of the people that WORK for the post office mail stuff 'guaranteed next day' because they know it won't get there, and they'll get their money back. 

i really worry about the birds well-being. i mean it's like shipping a little kid to me. well, okay, SOME little kids i probably wouldn't worry about too much - but when it's my bird? yikes.

oh, and if i flew out myself, i would MAKE SURE that the bird could go as carry on.


----------



## kippermom

Status...

At the last count on Elizabeth's website, rescuereport.org, there were 18 King pigeons in shelters and another 9 or so she was holding in foster care, with more arriving periodically. (That does *not* include the 6 arriving in SoCal tonight for me..)

We need (1) adopters approved, (2) then committments for the # to be adopted, (3) better weather if USPS is used and (4) $ to pay the adoption fee, and for boxes and shipping if that seems to be the most expeditious way to get them from SF to their new homes.

Elizabeth is VERY busy and I know she is addressing the application process as best she can. WHEN you get approval, please PM me your name and the # you have been approved to take as well as your specific location. That will allow us to estimate shipping costs, or see whether a route becomes apparent for other methods of transport.

And please be patient...these birds have already been waiting months....if we stay the course, this can be done!


----------



## spirit wings

lizz said:


> if they got here next day, i wouldn't be worried about it, but even just getting freya from boston to cleveland took TWO FULL DAYS, and that was 'guaranteed next day before noon' delivery. i can only imagine how long it would be to get a bird from SF to cleveland.
> 
> just because they 'guarantee' it, doesn't mean it'll be done that way. one of my good friends is a mail carrier, and he says a lot of the people that WORK for the post office mail stuff 'guaranteed next day' because they know it won't get there, and they'll get their money back.
> 
> i really worry about the birds well-being. i mean it's like shipping a little kid to me. well, okay, SOME little kids i probably wouldn't worry about too much - but when it's my bird? yikes.
> 
> oh, and if i flew out myself, i would MAKE SURE that the bird could go as carry on.


ooooh, I see....I did'nt know you had bad experience. I was thinking of a pair I got from TX to VA and they were here the next morning and the cost was 28.oo, so my experience was good.


----------



## karijo

I've had birds shipped from FL to San Francisco (Oakland) twice and they got here on time. 

I really think sending them in a box USPS is the best way to do it, seems the quickest and least stress to me. This coming from the biggest worry wort in the continental US...


----------



## Guest

karijo said:


> I've had birds shipped from FL to San Francisco (Oakland) twice and they got here on time.
> 
> I really think sending them in a box USPS is the best way to do it, seems the quickest and least stress to me. This coming from the biggest worry wort in the continental US...


I said this before and I will still say it again you cant beat the usps price for shipping birds from here to there ... I agree with the price of the boxes Karijo provided plus the upsp there is no way you can beat the prices for getting any birds across the country in a timely manner .. I have had birds shipped from texas and cali to here on the east coast and never had a problem with the birds being in great condition


----------



## lizz

karijo said:


> the biggest worry wort in the continental US...


hahahahaaaa! i thought for sure i held that title!!! maybe the time lag was a one time thing? i mean, she was alright when she got here, i just felt sooooo bad for her little tiny self! 

maybe we COULD just have them shipped....not as romantic of an idea as the 'caravan'...but if it would work out okay.... i just want my giant white girl here, now, and safe.

kippermom ---- i'm feeling a little jealous of you i think...


----------



## karijo

You can take over in case I am not able to fulfill my duties and need to renounce the thrown... LOL

I'll say this, I've worked with parrots much longer than I've worked with pigeons (doing rescue, etc), and if those super delicate prima-donnas can handle being shipped, then surely a big tough King Pigeon can! Right?

I really think in the grand scheme of things it would be much less stressful on the birds to have to go through just one brief spooky journey - then a hodgepodge of different cars, hands, trips, stops, water (yep, good old water varies enough from location to location that it really could add undue stress to our buddies), etc... 

I think it's incredible that so many folks have stepped up to offer a hand, it's definitely a romantic and wonderful idea - but in the interest of the birds I think your best bet is the good old USPS. I shipped a pair of birds out on Tuesday afternoon to another member, and used the sticky in the resources section about shipping birds to guide me. It was easy, cheap, and I felt good knowing I had instructions from the board to make sure I did it right.

My birds arrived safe and sound.


----------



## kippermom

*King Caravan Phase One - Mission Accomplished*

Well.... 6 Kings (and two doves) have made the trip from SF to SoCal and are now resting in their new forever home. Big thanks to Rachel for driving them here and to Elizabeth for fostering some and then gathering others from their various locations and boxing them up safe and sound...They are gorgeous birds. I will post pics this weekend.


----------



## lizz

i am positively GREEN with envy!!! 

hurry with the photos so we can all live vicariously thru you for the next few weeks!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Congradulations,Kippermom, on getting your new featherballs safe and sound. Ya Hoo KC '09 phase one!

If and when birds are shipped USPS, maybe we could call that "King Airvan" *

Oh yeah . . . PICTURES PLEASE!

Liz, sent u pm


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so glad all these birds have safely made their way to Kippermom! Great job everyone! I'll be anxiously awaiting the photos!

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy

*Yippie! Yahoo!*

Kippermom was kind enough to let me know that everybody arrived safe and sound last night (despite snow on the way!) and now I'm waiting impatiently for an update!! 

Here's some "before" pix: the first one is of two of the birds that went (Alfredo & Amaretto) in the loving hands of Andy's staff, then the 4 shelter birds that got to take over the foster spot at Andy's Pet Shop (yes, one is dyed green- who knows why people do what they do!), and a picture of the kind MickaCoo volunteer who drove them from San Jose to So Cal (you can just see the tops of the boxes in the back seat).


----------



## Elizabethy

*Application Updates*



bluebirdsnfur said:


> *
> 
> If and when birds are shipped USPS, maybe we could call that "King Airvan" *



Let's call it the *King Care-A-Van*  and we very well might be air-shipping. And we'll take advantage of some horse-haulers and road-trippers too, if we can!

And I'm working on several applications- thank you for sending them and sorry for the delay. I expect to be ready by the time the weather is so keep on "king-sizing" those lofts!

I've also been busy working on developing some additional high-traffic foster sites at local shelters and pet shops. There are currently 23 kings in Bay Area shelters (that I'm aware of) and 14 in MickaCoo's foster care and even if I can just place one pair in a new 'ambassador site', it will help these birds!

All my adopters have been happy. I just need more of them (and yes- back to work on applications right now!)


----------



## kippermom

All the birds are PERFECT! I will try to get and post pics tomorrow of them in their temp housing as well as the new aviary in progress. Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## kippermom

*Kings at Home*















Kings in their temp housing...I put the cage out front for them to enjoy brief period of sun...between storms. Pics of new aviary to follow.


----------



## kippermom

*Kind Castle*









We are building a 12'x16' aviary around my daughter's old swingset...you can see the base. The hardware cloth side panels are under construction in the shop. The ladder and rungs etc. provide the perches.

3/4 will be open, and the back corner will be enclosed for those harsh SoCal winters.

There will be non-toxic plants installed around the perimeter...


----------



## kippermom

*King Care-a-Van, Phase II*

****UPDATE*****
With 6 Kings placed in Phase I last weekend, Elizabeth has now received and approved 3 more applications. These destinations look like they will require boxes and shipping and warmer weather. PT hero _*Karijo*_ is trying to bring some shipping boxes to Elizabeth which saves both time and money. We have at least three other PT folks who have offered to donate some $ to the project to defray the cost to the adoptive homes. If anyone is interested in a King piji and have not submitted an adoption application, it is never too late. 

Stay tuned....the saga continues!


----------



## FloridaLuv

YEAH!!!!!! HAPPY warm Birdies and @ home!!!!!!! YEAH!! 

CONGRATULATIONS kippermom!

Shipping and Warmer weather sounds like I MAY be NEXT!!!!! 

OooooooooH... Can't wait till' its my turn!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

*aaack! I can't see the pictures!*

It still says images pending approval! Is it me? Something I said?


----------



## FloridaLuv

OMGooness.... APPROVE the pictures already!! I'm DYING to SEEEEEEE!!! I keep checking back and unless I need NEW glasses... there not there!!!LOL


----------



## Elizabethy

*There they are!*

Wow! That truly is going to be a castle. Those kings are going to _SWING!_


----------



## FloridaLuv

WOW... Kippermom.... Whatcha' chargin' for rent~ Were packing up the truck!  LOL.. That is going to be FANTASTIC! and a great idea! Those beautiful pidges will be Loving that! CONGRATULATIONS! Can't wait to see whos going to claim the throne to the kingdom!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Awwww man . . . your birds are beautiful, Kippermom! Lucky birds! They are going to LOVE that swingset!

uh oh, add to the wish list: DH build jungle jim for birds


----------



## karijo

I'll be heading up to get some boxes on Friday - so I am just waiting on the final word from you guys as to what is needed.  

That playground coop is AWESOME.
And those are some BEAUTIFUL kings!!!!


----------



## kippermom

I believe Elizabeth is close to having finalized apps for three adopters...a single box to AZ and then three birds probably going to the same destination....... Indiania/Ohio.


----------



## kippermom

I believe Elizabeth is close to having finalized apps for three adopters...a single box to AZ and then three birds probably going to the same destination....... Indiania/Ohio.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kippermom

*$$$$$*

For those of you who were not able to adopt Kings but have been monitoring this Care-a-Van and had intended to assist a bit financially, that can now begin. Checks of any amount can be sent to and in care of Mickaboo Bird Rescue; P.O. Box 697; San Jose, CA; 95016-0697....with a notation on the check for "King Care-a-Van". Elizabeth then will have the use of those funds to pay for boxes and shipping and where necessary, the adoption donation.

When the first bird or two get boxed and shipped, I suspect each time will get a little easier...BUT...it is alot to ask Elizabeth to physically gather the Kings from their various shelter and foster locations, box them, coordinate with the recipient and get them to the departure site...any PT people in her area who could help with the actual logistics once n a while or?

(*Keep those applications coming*...6 Kings adopted in Phase I, 4 more "spoken for" in Phase II....and while we'll call that a good start, there are still 20 or more on the wait list.)


----------



## karijo

Wasn't there someone who wanted 10 of them or something?

Count me in on being able to help with the actual task of boxing and shipping. As much as I totally hate driving into San Francisco, and avoid it at all costs, I would venture in to help out some Kings.


Dear San Francisco, 
I hate you. I love Oakland. Pthhht.
Signed,
Kari Jo

heh.


----------



## kippermom

Karijo to the rescue!!!!!!!

There is a potential adopter in Georgia who was ready to take a bunch but I have not heard whether the application is submitted and approved. He may be Phase III...


----------



## FloridaLuv

Ahhh... Thanks KariJo!!!! ((( Hugs TO you!))) I do believe the single bird coming to AZ is ALLLLL MINE!!!!.... and possibly a _squeaker _at that! So give the lil' one an extra ..."take care" squeeze before ya send him on his way! I'll be worried sick until hes here!

Haven't heard the "official" word on the adoption app. BUT I'm fairly certain... so...... with that said! Yippie!!! Ooooo---hhhhh ... I'm excited!

Just can't thank you ALL enough.... for making this whole thing possible .... Thanks! Don and I have donated a little extra; its not much but I hope it helps a little. Please,Let me know what I can do from my end!

Kippermom, I haven't PM'ed you yet ... with my info. because I haven't heard The Official word... BUT MY fingers are *ready* to let ya know! LOL.....


----------



## karijo

I should stick Friedman in somebody's box as a special bonus prize.


----------



## FloridaLuv

except then.... we would all have to re-name him to...._Cracker-Jack_!...LOL


----------



## maryjane

Wow, they look happy to be in their new home! And that swingset will make a great indoors for an aviary, check out all those easy-to-clean perches. 



karijo said:


> Dear San Francisco,
> I hate you. I love Oakland. Pthhht.
> Signed,
> Kari Jo
> 
> heh.


ROFL!! SF scares me too. So many steep hills. . .and one way streets. . . and nowhere to park. . .I do love seeing all the pigeons there though.


----------



## karijo

Cracker-Jack!! LOL!!!

Re: SF... don't forget the horrifically bad drivers.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabeth and Karijo . . . I emailed Mathews Poultry about ordering a few extra boxes to send to MICKACOO. Waiting to hear from them.


----------



## kippermom

p.s. the zip code for Micaboo should read "95106" 

(thanks Jenn for pointing that out)


----------



## Elizabethy

*Shipping pigeon stuff to Mickaboo/Coo*

Hello-

If you want to ship pigeon stuff (shipping boxes, etc.) to Mickaboo/Coo, please e-mail me offline at [email protected] and I'll give my home address (as I'm a ways from their PO Box and there is no "office"). My zip code is 94124.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kippermom

*Northba - SF PT volunteer needed*

Floridaluv is waiting for her King piji...it is ready to be shipped from Marin...we have the box (thanks to PT member Karijo), we have the $...*but *we need a volunter to retrieve the bird from the Marin shelter on Sunday and take it to PT member KariJo, who has volunteered to take it to the shipper in Oakland Monday AM for a Tuesday AM delivery to Floridaluv (aka Jenn) in AZ.

Elizabeth has asked...Do we have any PT members in the Northbay who are able to provide this "shutttle service"?

If so, please PM Karijo for specific arrangements...then someone post here for those of us holding our breath for this litle piji.


----------



## FloridaLuv

Oh I really, really, AM trying to wait patiently!...lol ... I'm turning blue holdin' my breath!.... 

Really I have to say the communication that goes on not only here BUT behind the scene is INCREDIABLE... This is an amazing thing to be a part of! I am SOOO very Proud to have my little part in it! SO while I'm waiting! Thought I'd share a picture......... of our sweet baby that will be traveling to us soon!..via so MANY people on PT! *Elizabeth, KariJo - MaryJane- Kippermom , Marion Humane Society! * YOU all are amazing people with great big hearts!

I know we need a voulnteer to do the "retrieving" of him/her and I want to THANK whoever steps up to do this... I promise this lil' one has a anxious home awaiting and we thank you endlessly! And short of begging and pleading.... I can only hope that someone will volunteer!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> 
> If you want to ship pigeon stuff (shipping boxes, etc.) to Mickaboo/Coo, please e-mail me offline at [email protected] and I'll give my home address (as I'm a ways from their PO Box and there is no "office"). My zip code is 94124.
> 
> Thanks!!!


OOPS !

I think it might be too late to change that . . . . sorry 

I also sent an email to Matthews Poultry to see if they would perhaps donate a few extra boxes , along with my order, to the King pigeon rescue effort. Hmmm . . . let's see if they do.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Jenn, your new soon to be baby is sooooo pretty! You must be terribly excited! Lucky bird . . . Lucky you!*


----------



## karijo

Come on, surely there must be somebody out there who can help get this little gulliver started on his merry travels and bring him down to Auntie Kari Jo... 


I would do it, but Sunday is a full day at home for me trying to get the Money Pit, I mean the Loft, finished before the rain starts again on Monday. (my Aunt's entire _house_ is taking less time to complete than this thing!! I swear!)


----------



## Lovebirds

Where is this bird going _from_ and _to_? If you had shipped it, it would already be where it needs to be.


----------



## james fillbrook

hi does anyone know where they resuce pigeons in england because i like that idea


----------



## FloridaLuv

Renee,
He needs to get across a BIG Bay first... He is in Lavato and needs to get to KariJo in Oakland! From there he will be on his way HOME to Arizona!

SO we need a birdie TAXI!...... I said I wasn't gonna beg... LOL...WHAT a difference a night makes...I'M BEGGING!!!!!! LOL....PLEASE ..PLEASE.... We need a Birdie.... Taxi!!! How can you resist that sweet little face... his eyes say PLEASE give me a ride to Auntie KariJo's!!!



PLEASE and Thank you! with a cherry on top.... ((((ok.... thought I'd give it my all))))


----------



## kippermom

Actually, this little on is in *Novato*, a 32 minute drive from where it NEEDS to get, with KariJo in Oakland.

The Marin Humane Society is located at 171 Bel Marin Keys Blvd., Novato, CA.

Do any PT members have a friend or relative or a friend of a friend in this area (maybe a UC Berkeley student?) who wants to take a beautiful coastal drive on Sunday (and take a piji box along for the ride?)

This 32 minute drive is all that stands between a lonely, sterile, cold, dank shelter "life" and heaven on earth with Jenn in AZ...

This is where we find out who responds to guilt trips...


----------



## spirit wings

can a volunteer from the shelter take the bird to the post office and ship direct to the adopting home? a 32 minute drive is holding this whole thing up....yikes!!!!...???? someone needs to find some time to get this bird home...JMO, wish I was there to help.


----------



## bokharagirl

*just say no to breeding*

birds, cats, dogs...how about people? 4th and 5th generation welfare recipients do not need to breed at the expense of taxpayers! do not reproduce what you, yourself, cannot feed!


----------



## Guest

bokharagirl said:


> birds, cats, dogs...how about people? 4th and 5th generation welfare recipients do not need to breed at the expense of taxpayers! do not reproduce what you, yourself, cannot feed!


ummm are you directing this at pigeon breeding or just people in general ? I dont get how taxpayers would have to pay for pigeons or dogs ,cats or birds


----------



## FloridaLuv

I just want to say...........................................................




sigh............ still need a transfer taxi for THIS Sunday!


----------



## kippermom

FYI....as a condition of the adoption process, new owners agree *never *to allow their King Pigeons to reproduce.....


----------



## Guest

why cant they just ship the birds from where they are ? Im just curious myself


----------



## kippermom

Lakotaloft...You pose a valid question...I am not sure that the employees at the Marin Humane Society can, or are willing to do transport...at least no one there has stepped up yet...

I am sure Elizabeth and the folks at Mickaboo feel like they need to maintain really good relations with the shelters as it is...asking them to house the birds for lengthy periods of time etc...it might be that she is not anxious to ask them to also provide transport for one bird to a shipper in Oakland. I cannot speak for her, but that would be my best guess. Either that or there is some contrary rule...

In the meantime, we are holding out hope that someone else in the area can do the deed...


----------



## kippermom

....or do you mean ship from Marin instead of Oakland??? I am not sure why...though Marin is somewhat small..Oakland is not too far away..and the boxes are in Oakland..so either the boxes need to be taken to Marin or the bird to Oakland...either way, someone needs to make that trip....


----------



## bokharagirl

*just say no to breeding*

lokota, if you read ALL the threads you will see that the first posting states that the person wants pigeon breeders to replace one clutch of eggs with dummy eggs as they feel there are too many rescue/rehab pigeons and that people should breed their pigeons responsibley..my point, which i guess went over your head is that everything should be bred responsibly..esp when i and millions of other taxpayers have to pay for food stamps and section 8 and other various forms of welfare AS A DIRECT RESULT OF IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDING ON THE PART OF HUMANS. there should not be 4th and 5th and 6th generation welfare recipients, nor should the pounds be overflowing with unwanted strays as the result of irresponsibe breeding............


----------



## Guest

bokharagirl said:


> lokota, if you read ALL the threads you will see that the first posting states that the person wants pigeon breeders to replace one clutch of eggs with dummy eggs as they feel there are too many rescue/rehab pigeons and that people should breed their pigeons responsibley..my point, which i guess went over your head is that everything should be bred responsibly..esp when i and millions of other taxpayers have to pay for food stamps and section 8 and other various forms of welfare AS A DIRECT RESULT OF IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDING ON THE PART OF HUMANS. there should not be 4th and 5th and 6th generation welfare recipients, nor should the pounds be overflowing with unwanted strays as the result of irresponsibe breeding............


 so your saying people shouldnt breed then lol
lil off base for a pigeon forum though I agree that pigeons should be only allowed to breed if people have a place for them  still not sure how taxes welfare and pets were included in the post


----------



## TAWhatley

What about getting a local delivery service to take the baby to Karijo? Or perhaps a pet taxi service? It would cost a bit, but it would get the job done.

Terry


----------



## kippermom

Thx. Terry...I appreciate constructive suggestions from the more experienced among us. I will look into that option in the AM. Elizabeth is also still pursuing her local connections outside PT and we are keeping _everything_ crossed that some option will work out...I am afraid Jenn, who has been holding her breath all day, will expire if we do not pull this off!


----------



## FloridaLuv

> I am afraid Jenn, who has been holding her breath all day, will expire if we do not pull this off!



LOL.... I'm still breathing!!!!! LOL.... barley... HA HA HA! Naw... I can be patient! No worries!


----------



## karijo

I'd like to point out that the trip to and from Novato is not a half hour away, as 32 miles would suggest. You're probably looking at a good 2 hours round trip in average traffic conditions around here... depending on when the trip is made it could be even longer. In 8 years I've never made it to Novato in a half hour, not from Oakland, not from San Francisco.

Any delivery service would be exorbitant.
It's exorbitant to deliver between two points in Oakland, let alone Novato.

I haven't got the time to go up there and get the bird or I would.

Possibly next weekend I might, but I also may be in NY.
I would hate to say I could do it then not be able to and have the bird sit there even longer...


----------



## spirit wings

bokharagirl said:


> lokota, if you read ALL the threads you will see that the first posting states that the person wants pigeon breeders to replace one clutch of eggs with dummy eggs as they feel there are too many rescue/rehab pigeons and that people should breed their pigeons responsibley..my point, which i guess went over your head is that everything should be bred responsibly..esp when i and millions of other taxpayers have to pay for food stamps and section 8 and other various forms of welfare AS A DIRECT RESULT OF IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDING ON THE PART OF HUMANS. there should not be 4th and 5th and 6th generation welfare recipients, nor should the pounds be overflowing with unwanted strays as the result of irresponsibe breeding............


I don't see what you are saying has to do with this post, perhaps you need to start your own thread, which I would'nt read but others may, or go to a site about folks on welfare, this is PIGEON TALK.


----------



## james fillbrook

quite right i am getting confused lol


----------



## bokharagirl

*responsible breeding applies to everything*

why is it so difficult for you people to understand that the concept and need of responsible breeding applies to EVERYTHING...pigeons...cats...dogs...people...cows..whatever


----------



## kippermom

Perhaps a moderator could kindly move this post to another location?


----------



## karijo

*bokharagirl*, I think the point you're missing here is that _generally_ there isn't a problem with fancy pigeons or racing pigeons being overbred and spilling out into shelters. Fancies are typically bred to show, sell, enjoy, ensure a breed's future, or perfect a line to meet a breed's highest standards. 

And Racers can't race unless they are breeding birds _to_ race.


The birds in question _here_ are mostly King Pigeons, they fall under the Utility category - that is, they are generally bred to be eaten. These Kings are rescues found in the Bay Area that were either released or escaped from local outdoor markets, etc (typically. And Elizabeth, please correct me if I am mistaken). 

Also, sometimes birds (fancies or racers included) get loose, get lost, whatever, their owners can't be located, and they need to find homes too.

These Kings aren't some breeder's surplus birds he couldn't sell or didn't want so they got dumped at a shelter... this isn't like dogs or cats. I think pretty much anyone who spends the time and energy _these_ folks on PT do - learning and sharing and educating each other, are probably not out there over breeding birds they don't need or can't sell.

I think your train of thought is a commendable one, you just got off a few stops to early... 


Do a little research about the hobby and the *incredible* people on this forum before you start slinging harsh statements around from behind the safety of your computer monitor. And any message is much better received when it's delivered carefully, kindly, and well put together. Once you've got your thoughts together better, PM me and (as a lifelong animal welfare and rights activist) I'm happy to tell you some great avenues you can take to get your message heard. 

What you're doing here is like going to a vegan forum and yelling at everyone for the ecological footprint caused by eating hamburgers...


----------



## TAWhatley

OK .. let's everybody chill here .. all is well and the King Care-A-Van is moving right along as it should be. No effort like the King Care-A-Van happens without hitches and problems, but those get overcome because of the dedication of the people involved.

Bokharagirl, give us a little bit of a chance here, please. I understand your passionate post, but the message is already understood for these King pigeons .. in fact, it's a requirement for the adopter NOT to breed these birds.

Having pulled a dart out of the head of a duck today, I personally vote for limiting human procreation .. 

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv

..... VERY well stated , if I must say so myself! 



Moving this thread back to the direction Of The Kings;

We have been talking about what to name our lil' one.... and we FINALLY agreed on a name for our BIG bundle of fluffy feathers.....Since she/he has been on such an adventure thus far and all the hard work that everyone has put into the King Care-A-Van. We thought it only appropriate to name her/him


drumroll.........please........


 Journey 


It just seems to fit! 

Wishes for a beautiful weekend... Its going to be 85 by Tuesday here!!!! YIPPIE!!!!! Bring on the Warm!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Wow . . . very well said KariJo and Terry! Apparently bokharagirl needed to vent . . . but you nicely diffused and redirected her " heated train of thought/post" and kept this thread on topic. We commend you!

Although it did make for some entertaining reading over my morning coffee 


Jenn, you have picked the perfect name. I really, really like it! Any more update ??? . . . fingers crossed *


----------



## kippermom

Elizabeth has reached out to her rescue contacts in the bay area...waiting for a confirmed ride for "Journey"....


----------



## lizz

terry, i'm with you on THAT one! 

this may be dumb, but is there any kind of courier service that would make the trip for journey? 

by the way, that is the COOLEST MOST PERFECT NAME!!!! 

i'm gonna send dough or order boxes or whatever to go to E, what's another few bucks, right? i say-- everybody send a check for five bucks.

i think i'm gonna put a donation box up at work for mickacoo. 'donate money to the pijjies or i'll shave your dog's eyebrows off' .... or something along those lines. ....


----------



## karijo

6 single shipper boxes (gently used once, but they are like-new) were donated yesterday!


----------



## Bruce

Are these birds available to be picked up and delivered on the weekend?

My brother lives in San Jose. He might have to go to Novato and he comes back by Oakland.


Please get back to me quickly!

Email me directly and I'll give someone my cell phone number.

Bruce


----------



## karijo

Yes Bruce!
"Journey" the King in question can be picked up and brought to me in Oakland today or tomorrow.

I think somewhere in this mess of posts are the shelter location and hours?
If not, we can find out I'm sure.

You can PM me for my cell phone number.

Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## FloridaLuv

Bruce your my ANGEL! That would be fantastic news! ANd very very much appreciated! 

*Here is the shelter location...*


> The Marin Humane Society is located at 171 Bel Marin Keys Blvd., Novato, CA.


*and the hours:*

The Marin Humane Society Adoption Center

Tuesday through Sunday, from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Wednesdays until 6:30 p.m.
Closed Mondays and Holidays.

*AND Lastly Directions:*

http://marinhumanesociety.org/AboutUs/Directions.html

For the rest you will need to PM KariJo for her address!... I would be willing to pass along a 30$ fee, in hopes of helping with the gas..Please PM me if he indeed can do this and an address where I can send some money! 


Can't wait to see if he could help!!


----------



## kippermom

Wow...you guys are like the little engine that could..."I think I can, I think I can...etc."

We are ALL holding our breath now....please keep us posted!!!


----------



## kippermom

Status?


----------



## lizz

does this mean the ohio / indy birds don't need boxes now? 

and do you guys think it's better to ship them all together in the same box for company, or each in their own separate carrier?


----------



## kippermom

*members in the Florida panhandle or Georgia???*

Phase IV....

If we had a transport to carry 15 or 20 Kings to Ocala, Florida from SoCal via 
Talahassee (the southerly route), (final destination a PT member in "Western Georgia"), ...do we have members in that area to help out getting the birds "upstate" ? Ocala, Florida is a popular destination for horse carriers from CA...curious what the resources are in that area... 

Phase I was to SoCal; 
Phase II is to Jenn in AZ (Keeping fingers crossed for tomorrow), 
Phase III will hopefully be 3 birds to Ohio/Indiana by air shipment...
Phase IV might be a large group by horse transport to Georgia...


----------



## karijo

Re: Phase 4
Why not just ship them in the giant OMNI nest shippers that sell for like $20??
They hold 8 large pigeons. So send two shipments...

I really think sticking the birds on the road for an extended journey doesn't make much sense, overall I think it's safer and faster to ship them via USPS...

For the 3-bird shipment get an Economy Nest.
Road travel just doesn't seem safe to me... takes too long, seems to involve too many stops and starts and overnights. too much stress on the birds in my opinion.

Re: tomorrow
Still no transport for the King to my house.
Really really really don't want to make the trip...already did a two hour stint to pick up the donated shipper boxes yesterday.


----------



## kippermom

If shipping makes more sense even for larger numbers...that's great...I am all for it. I have never shipped and was not aware that there were large boxes like that! The benefit of team work!

(FYI...the horse transporters drive straight through, two drivers, to minimize stress to the horses...38-40 hours to Ocala, shorter to a mid-point...)

I was/am so hoping this does not fall on you tomorrrow...you have done so much already...but with Eliabeth put of town...?...


----------



## FloridaLuv

If anyone can offer "Journey" a piji ride from NAVATO to OAKLAND, today, PLEASE PM KariJo!!!

With Love,
Jenn and Journey!!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Jenn . . . KariJo . . . what happened with Bruce's offer to transport "Journey" to oakland?????


----------



## FloridaLuv

Debbie, Bruce's offer was "tenitive" it was actually his brother that was going to be making the trip. 

AT any rate it was the thought that counts and even just for that I am MOST thankful,

With that said, we still need a transfer done!  And anyone willing to do this *TODAY* (please) before 4pm can follow the information above....

 It is VERY much APPRECIATED!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*YEAH........ WE have a GO people!!!!!!!! * 

YES------ Thank you to Dan who Stepped up to do the transfer! Elizabeth has several others offers as well.. and I thank them for being willing!
THANK YOU!....

Journey will be at KariJos this afternoon and on her way home TOMORROW! I'm not excited at all... can you tell!....... Ok I"M EXCITED! 

Elizabeth, Kippermom, KariJo.... Working with you all has been awsome. Even when I felt like it was a no-go you kept my chin UP! Love ya for that! KariJo... Give Journey a cuddle from us and pack her up with a scritch! Can't wait till' TUESDAY!

Whooooo-HOOO! Journeys on her way HOME!!!


----------



## spirit wings

Thank goodness!!!!!!


----------



## karijo

The eagle is in the nest... I repeat... the eagle is in the nest.
Operation Journey is a Go!

She is getting settled, having a snack, enjoying the warm quiet living room...
is frickin' ADORABLE thank you very much... and will be brought to the Post Office tomorrow afternoon (so she doesn't have to sit around there all day).

I will post again when that leg of the journey is completed.
Yay!!!
It's really happening!


(I really did not expect her to be quite so cute - a little warning next time???)
Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## FloridaLuv

> frickin' ADORABLE thank you very much


OMGosh KariJo, your KILLING me here!!!!! Its my turn, its my turn....LOL... You just make sure shes IN the box, AND not A STUFFIE when you send her!!! 


SO since it IS Oscar night, I have officially prepared an HOURS speech. So sit back kick those tired feet up and I'll begin! LOL!!!!! 


OK......OK......ALRIGHT!!! ALREADY!!!......I'll make it fast! 

I would like to THANK;

FREAKIN' EVERYONE!!!! 

You did IT.... 

HIP-HIP-HORAY!!!!HIP-HIP-HORAY!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Great news! The excitement is contagious!  Which Dan was the kind and helpful gentleman .. just curious as there are/have been a couple of Dan's up yonder there in Nor Cal who are terrific pigeon people.

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*OMG JENN YOU ARE JUST TOOOO FUNNY! OH WHAT A GREAT WAY TO START THE DAY! I ACTUALLY AM TEARY EYED . . . THE REST OF US ARE GOING NUTS TILL WE GET APPROVED AND GET OUR BIRDIES    *

WAY TO GO KING CARE-A-VAN VOLUNTEERS!


----------



## karijo

Journey is on her way to her new home. Just letting y'all know.


----------



## TAWhatley

karijo said:


> Journey is on her way to her new home. Just letting y'all know.


Whoo Hoo! Gonna be lots of excitement around here tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## kippermom

Safe "Journey", little one....


----------



## FloridaLuv

Morning All....

I am crossing my fingers for a delivery today,.....sigh.... BUT, I'm pretty sure it will be tomorrow! At least by tracking the box so far.... I will keep you updated.... The good news is the weather is gorgeous and I hope that makes her travels a tad eaiser. (( I think this momma, will worry until she is in my hands!)) Lizz and Debbie, STOCK up on the TUMS now....LOL


----------



## Charis

If you find out the distribution center she will be delivered to, you might be able to pick her up directly from there. Those centers are open 24 hours and I'll just bet...YOU... could sweet talk them.


----------



## FloridaLuv

SEE thats why I love ya Charis, Guess what I'm off to do!!!! LOL.. Phoenix is only an hours drive! BRB and I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Charis

Can't wait! Good luck!


----------



## FloridaLuv

Well....NO go... I took a drive to my, Pony Express where I live, and she looked it up. They only have the same info. that I have and so looks like she is in "route"! Gotta just be patient, I guess! BUT I tried!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Update!*

OK!! UPDATE.... WE ARE ON our WAY TO PHOENIX! LOL.... She missed our delivery by an hour so she would be stuck in the PO all day today up there! Im off to rescue!!! Post when I am back! WITH my BABY!!!!

Oh-la-la... so EXCITED!! C-YA!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Awwwwrighty! Just drive safetly, Jenn. *


----------



## TerriB

This has been quite an exiting thread!



karijo said:


> ...Why not just ship them in the giant OMNI nest shippers that sell for like $20?? They hold 8 large pigeons. So send two shipments...


Just a caution that each bird needs a separate compartment during shipping so no one gets pecked without being able to move away. Even mated pairs need to be separated, since the male will keep trying to drive the female to the nest - can get nasty!



karijo said:


> ...She ...is frickin' ADORABLE thank you very much... (I really did not expect her to be quite so cute - a little warning next time???)


Yep, King pigeons are one of the best kept secrets!



FloridaLuv said:


> ...Im off to rescue!!! Post when I am back! WITH my BABY!!!!
> Oh-la-la... so EXCITED!! C-YA!


Wonderful name you selected! Looking forward to hearing her safe arrival!


----------



## kippermom

The suspense is kiling me!!!!!!!


----------



## kippermom

see...it even made me forget how to spell "killing"...


----------



## FloridaLuv

Mission ACCOMPLISHED

OMG!!!! All this running around, was TOTALLY WORTH IT, I tell ya. SHE is just SO VERY VERY SWEET!, Tried and exahusted she is BUT ohhhhh, so CUTE! We had the people at the Phoenix Post Office cheering us on... I told them about the rescue efforts of this Forum and they were THRILLED that people were going out of their way to help... They Cheered us on.LITERALLY.. OF course It probably didn't help that I was/AM so EXCITED! LOL.... Even my PO here in our po-dunk town made me swing in to tell them she had made it home safe! SO WE DID IT!!!! YOU DID IT!!!

WHOOOOOOO----HOOOOOOOOOO!!!! WAY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## kippermom

Phew....holding my breath since last night has taxed me somewhat!!

Some people will read this thread and think, "What alot of work and consternation over just one little stray bird" But you see, *all* animal lovers would go out of their way to save a species from extinction, *most *animal lovers would go out of their way to save a flock of birds, *some *would try to save a handful....but how much more commitment does it take, and did it demonstrate, for this many people to do this much to save just *one*???!!! 

And when the Great King Care-a-Van of 2009 is finished, it WILL be a whole flock that has been saved, one by one! 

Congrats Jenn!

On to Phase III...Indiana/Ohio here we come!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Great news, Jenn! I'm so glad little Journey has now completed her journey and is safely home at last! Can't wait to see some pictures!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Glad your birdie is safe and sound. Now............pictures??  We know you MUST have the camera out already!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

SSWWEEET!!! Home safe and sound . . . I bet you haven't put that bird down yet 

Congradulations, Jenn, we are all so happy for you!

YES!!! INDIANA/OHIO!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

> Glad your birdie is safe and sound. Now............pictures?? We know you MUST have the camera out already!!
> __________________
> Renee


LOL...as a MATTER of fact, ....... I had it at the POST Office...LOL... I'm a LUSH when it comes to my animals...GUILTY as CHARGED! 

Pic's COMING!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

Here's the Pictures!.............

In the car @ the Post Office...








HOME sweet HOME...


----------



## Lovebirds

What a pretty baby. Molting? I thought this was a baby. Maybe I was confused.


----------



## FloridaLuv

> Lovebirds What a pretty baby. Molting? I thought this was a baby. Maybe I was confused.


Yep- Just a baby, Still has some feathers to grow..... not to mention all the poor baby has been through! 

She'll be entering the "Beauty" pagent soon enough! Just needs some TLC! and BOY do I have plenty of that to GO around!!!

BUT I agree, shes is a cutie! THANX!


----------



## spirit wings

I love your new baby and your po-dunk town, can't beat a small town PO. mine calls me at 6am to come get my birds and it is only 5 mins from my house and they are always excited for me. glad she/he is HOME!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Journey is adorable! We'll all be looking forward to more photos and stories about your new little feathered family member!

Terry


----------



## Charis

Pretty darn cute. Congratulations.
I'm so glad you went to get her early instead of wait for delivery.
Great job!


----------



## TerriB

What a sweetie!!! So considerate of you to move her out of that box to a room with a view for the ride home! Welcome to the Pigeon-Talk flock, Journey!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Thank You all so much for Journeys warm WELCOME home!*

As much as I'd love to revel in her homecoming, I know there is LOTS more WORK and Pijies to be saved.... The Shelter where Journey came from informed us today they have 3 MORE they JUST got IN! 

*SO If you are wanting to join in and offer these birds a home: NOW IS THE TIME! ALL the information that you need to become a part of The GREAT KING-CARE-A-VAN is listed here among the threads! *

Phase III .... I'm Psyched FOR you guys!!!!!


----------



## Charis

This could be the time to start Journey's very own thread so you can keep us up dated on her progress and cuteness.


----------



## lizz

JENN!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! 

i'm sitting here reading the last few posts all teary-eyed  with joy for you and your baby girl! it's so lame and goofy....i'm a dork..... 

tell her auntie lizz and trooper and freya say hi, and give her a big smooch right on the top of her little head special, just from me....

[sniff! i want my birdling home!]


----------



## Whitefeather

Journey is absolutely adorable, Jenn. 

Cindy


----------



## lizz

okay, so for phase III, the ohio/indy leg....gatsby's coming to ohio and is living with george right now, i don't know which two birds are coming to indy or who has them right now. 

i need to get a check to cover shipping to whoever is going to become my new best friend over the next couple of weeks....also known as the person who will be taking the three birdlings to the post office! 

what do you guys on the cali end know? kari jo? diane? 

i wanna get the ball rolling before debbie and i have strokes!!!!


----------



## kippermom

Elizabeth and KariJo are already making plans for the next trio of Kings (Phase III) to be on their way. E-mails are being exchanged as we write, to arrange for $ and addresses and weather info necessary for "lift off".

Phase IV in in the wings, probably waiting for a month or so as this may be a larger "convoy".

Stay tuned and keep cheering on those people "on the ground" in San Francisco making all this happen for these regal orphans.


----------



## Elizabethy

*I love you*

I love you, I really do. All of you! *Thank you* for helping Journey find a home (and WHAT a home!!!). 

I never really got to spend much time with her. I pulled her from SF ACC when they were too full and birds were at risk of euthanasia and a Mickaboo volunteer drove her and 3 other kings and 4 hens up to Marin Humane Society who, thanks to a hook-up from Marcy, founder of SaveABunny Rescue, offered space when we really, really needed it.

I got a picture of her when I stopped by a week later but that was it. I don't really know Journey.

BUT I've met enough king pigeons to know that she will be sweet (or sassy), easy-going (but opinionated) and that she cherishes life and wants to live, to have a family, to have a *home*.

I've been out of town (Round 2 of emptying my mom's house) and was internet-challenged but Diane and Kari Jo and Jenn kept me updated via e-mail and what a drama it was! Pouring rain, NOBODY in the North Bay to make the trip... but we got it done.

I love you. Thank you.

And today I pulled nine eggs from 5 of my foster king pairs. Here's nine eggs that won't become homeless pigeons. I hate pulling eggs. I gotta pull eggs.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Jenn was soooo right . . . you can't sit down . . . you are glued to your email and PT . . . waiting for the word*. Lizz and I have both emailed Elizabeth, KariJo, and Diane and we just need to know where to send shipping cost to. Or if they need an exra box. It could happen Monday!

Elizabeth . . I guess I should pick two huh? If you really don't have two sweetie girls then how about Tony Baby and Doll, they are awfully cute too! It is just so hard to chose when so many need a home.

*Now for that glass of wine! *


----------



## maryjane

WOW this has been an exciting last week that I've missed!! So much has happened. Journey looks so happy. Great job everyone!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*The weather is not cooperating . . . we must wait *


----------



## kippermom

Some of these birds have been waiting for up to a year for their new forever homes...another week or two is worth the wait if it makes their trip safer or more comfortable, which is why you are waiting ...but which does not make it any easier to wait!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

...The better weather is coming... I promise... I had a serious talk with MOTHER nature!!! LOL

SEEEEEEEE , I 
t---o---l---d 
YOU...stock up on those tums! Ya'll Thought I was kiddin' huh! .......


----------



## lizz

JENN!!! you can just STOP with the gloating now that you already got your little!!!! mean !!!!  _sooo_ not fair, dangit. 

it's all good....really. deb and I? _eh? _ not really concerned.....not a big deal....we're not really looking forward to getting our beautiful, adorable, sweet, darling giant white kids.....REALLY, WE'RE FINE!!!!! 

AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

lizz said:


> JENN!!! you can just STOP with the gloating now that you already got your little!!!! mean !!!!  _sooo_ not fair, dangit.
> 
> it's all good....really. deb and I? _eh? _ not really concerned.....not a big deal....we're not really looking forward to getting our beautiful, adorable, sweet, darling giant white kids.....REALLY, WE'RE FINE!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


*No Gloating- I promise!* I know how hard it is to wait! It's NO-fun!  But I really am sending my best wishes for the Weather to be better. Evey day less that they can spend at a shelter is better!HOW very Well I have LEARNED this! (((Hugs to you and Debbie too))) xxxx


----------



## FloridaLuv

Just wanted to share with you all that I have started a thread for Journey... You can find it here; 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/journey-33931.html#post360319

But.... COUNT on me to be one, of MANY Cheerleaders on this thread! Your not getting rid of me that easy!!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*You guys are h i l a r i o u s! You crack me up! Make me laugh on such a gloomy rainy day     : Pigeon people . . . aren't they the best!!!*


----------



## lizz

E sent me more photos of my girl - gatsby / daisy / soon-to-be-changed-name...

[ciel = sky, aylin = moon halo .....???? still pondering]

i put them in my 'girls' album, if you wanna see!

the one where she looks all sleepy almost made me get teary-eyed...just wanna snuggy my baby girl.....


----------



## kippermom

Phase III is on track...3 Kings (almost Biblical?) waiting for weather confirmation and then....lift off...stay tuned...


----------



## Dezirrae

OMG - I haven't smiled, cryed, laughed, and cryed again this much in a LOOOONNNGGGG time!!! I had a week or so of events to catch up on. I would have been munching those tums right along with everyone - believe me (and I hate tums ). Journey is sooooo precious - bet you both are still floating on cloud 9  Lizz and Debbie - the weather (least in NJ) does seem to be takiing a turn for the better... so hopefully your babies will be getting spoiled by you very very soon!!!!

Please - do continue to keep us all posted on what you need that us distant helpers can do. 

Bless you Kippermom and Karijo and everyone who has put in so much time and effort!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Airline King Care-a Van Reguesting Landing On Runway 3-9 . . Repeat Runway 3-9. Roger That AKC . . . You Are Good To Go . . . Bring 'em On Home!
  
*


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*So my two new birdie buds are Tony Baby and Doll. They are just the cutest couple ever! They are pictured on Elizabeth's site- therescuereport.org. **And what a sly cheatin little bugger he has been.** Poor Doll is such a devoted little wife. Well Tony Baby, your rambling days are over. Doll is going to put a whole new meaning to the term 'HEN PECKED'*


----------



## kippermom

How fun...when I heard they might go to you I checked out their bios and pics on Elizabeth's site and hoped you would be able to adopt them....they seem like such characters! And deserving of a home where Tony Baby could experience an "attitude adjustment."


----------



## FloridaLuv

Lizz- Your baby girl Gatsby, is so VERY precious... boy looks like she'll be a Snuggler!!! Are you knitting her blankets while you wait??? She loves her lil' nest! SO VERY SWEET! She needs some blankies! 

Debbie- Ah- the story of Tony Baby and Doll.... so sweet! Your gonna have a romance novel to write yourself.. 

And SEEEEEE. I *did* have a talk with mother nature, to starighten up cuz we got business to take care of It's Working!!!! Weathers changin'!

SO VERY excited for you allllllllll!! .....


----------



## kippermom

*West Coast adoptive homes where are you???*

You have now been able to observe the time, cost and man power associated with shipping just 3 birds to other parts of the country from San Francisco....there are at least 30 more waiting for their turn on the King Care-A-Van...

Before we strain resources unecessarily, do we have ANY California piji people who have room in their loft and in their heart to take one or more King pigeons and give them a forever home? We are spending precious resources relocating King pijis, resources that are sorely needed for feed and vet bills for the shelter birds that are so at risk. And everyone is willing to continue the process...BUT...

While ALL potential adoptive homes are encouraged to send Mickacoo applications to Elizabeth, the problem is ever so much easier to address if we could find LOCAL homes for these little guys and gals.  

Just a thought....


----------



## maryjane

Awesome work, everyone! I think that most of us in Northern California are full already (or in some of our cases like mine, have more than we are allowed ), partly from the constant need for shelter birds in our area to be rescued. Unfortunately it has been an ongoing problem for many years in SF and surrounding places, though of course more so in recent years due to the live animal markets expanding. I've been taking pijies and doves from the SF and Marin shelters for nine years, on and off, and they were there before that. I was told when I started working with them that the bird rescue that formerly took their pigeons and doves had to close down, a few months earlier. This was at the SFACC and I imagine the closed-down place rescued from the other shelters then as well. At that time nine years ago, the SFACC had no pigeon/dove/game bird rescuers other than everyday people off the street coming in to adopt a pet. They were stacking up like dominoes in the cages, though their average per shelter then was only one or two a week usually. I and some friends were able to help them out back then, for a few years, and fortunately when we were full, other people and organizations were able to step up (such as Mickaboo and now Mickacoo) and take over. It's really amazing that nine years ago there was a time when absolutely no one was there to help the pigeons, and here we are today with people from all over adopting them, who may not even have known anything about pigeons nine years ago. Pretty cool! I'm sure the pijies think so too. I hate having a limit here; I've had to turn down so many various pigeons in the last year, and then there are the ones who have nowhere else to go and somehow end up here anyway!  The little sweeties. Hopefully there are some others in our area who have some room or will soon. That would definitely help. I am trying like crazy to talk people into adopting some from me so I can have room open. So far no one's going for it but some of them are thinking about it. . .


----------



## Crazy Pete

I have allways loved pigeons, but i think you people have me beat hands down. Keep up the good work.
Dave


----------



## kippermom

Maryjane, you are a hero in pigeondom!....and over the years have done way more than anyone could have asked or expected of you...Your willingness and effort to "stay the course" are inspiring to me, and hopefully to others as well...and while we wish and hope for more local openings for the Kings, we'll get homes for these birds....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

I've alway liked pigeons and hoped someday to have a couple. Up until a month ago, when Flurry chose us for her new home, I never heard of a *King pigeon* . . . or even the word *squab.* Enter Flurry, then Snow, and Pigen Talk University.  Then *King-Care-A-Van * . . and you want to try to help a little bit. 
All these lost/found, and rescued pigeons are their own best advocates. So many people are finding PT because of them AND getting educated. Sooo very cool. I just wish it wasn't at the cost of soooo many of God's little creatures  

I do believe the meek shall inherit the earth! 

. . . and I shall inherit Tony and Doll


----------



## kippermom

Is Phase III on hold waiting for the weather? Status please???


----------



## FloridaLuv

kippermom said:


> Is Phase III on hold waiting for the weather? Status please???


OMgoodness _SOMEONE_ post!!! 
LOL... I'm waiting for news!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Upate is MONDAY is still a go! Weather is warming up by mid week to the 50s so it should be an absolutely perfect day!

Elizabeth . . are you dropping my King babies at KariJos and KariJo is transport to USPS? Just double checking. 

And just how are my happy little couple doing?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*SIX DAYS AND COUNTING!

TODAY THE SUN IS SHINING! *


----------



## kippermom

That's a long time to hold my breath but I'll try...


----------



## maryjane

kippermom said:


> Maryjane, you are a hero in pigeondom!....and over the years have done way more than anyone could have asked or expected of you...Your willingness and effort to "stay the course" are inspiring to me, and hopefully to others as well...and while we wish and hope for more local openings for the Kings, we'll get homes for these birds....


Thank you so much for your kind words!! They mean a lot to me. I feel frustrated not being able to help more. It's seems so STUPID to me that there are birds that I could help, but because some city official decided on a limit for my neighborhood, I can't do more. Of course I understand the need for laws etc., it doesn't mean I have to like them when they're applied to me hehe.  Can't wait till I move to a country home, oh boy, there will be an aviary everywhere you look. You won't be able to hear yourself think, for all the cooing going on around.  I have told so many people (and warmed so many hearts) about the King Care-a-van and what everyone is doing. People are always really amazed at what all of you are doing, in coming together to help. It truly is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Phase 3 Update*

Tony & Doll are doing fine. They are their usual glamorous selves- very much the Brangelina of my loft. Since Rocky (Tony's first wife and then later mistress) got herself a solid husband (Walter), Tony's been much better behaved and takes his turns on their fake eggs. Doll's happier too and no longer gives Rocky the evil eye! 

Gatsby is doing well I hear, too, and seems to be getting ready to lay another pair of eggs for her Foster dad, Jaye. 

I'll be delivering all three to Kari Jo either Sunday night or Monday morning (depending on what works best for her).

Hang in there, folks! I know it is tough but will be worth the wait!


----------



## FloridaLuv

> Hang in there, folks! I know it is tough but will be worth the wait!
> __________________
> Elizabeth
> www.RescueReport.org


It _really_ IS worth the wait, I second to that!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*I keep looking at the pictures of Tony and Doll(KariJo) and I can't get over how beautiful they are. Knowing what I know about Kings, they remind me of little chickens . . . walking around and pecking at the ground. They will be my new little "PICKENS"    

I am moving their cage out of the computer room and back to the living room near the sliding doors so they will have more light and get used to us and the dogs. On warmer days I can easily move their cage outside to the deck for sun bathing , fresh air, and a bath (till their little pay house is finished).

I have a plane old grapevine wreath and I was wondering if it would be safe to hang in their cage to play on??? 

5! *


----------



## lizz

it's killing me!!!!! i have gatsby/daisy/ciel as my laptop wallpaper, so every time i turn it on, there's my girl....

i was telling trooper last night about her....and how he may be able to kinda bully little freya, but wait til the big girl gets here, and hands him his little blue rump! 

he stopped wiggling around [ i was holding him] and stared at me. i know exactly what was going thru his mind--- 'for REAL? sweet!' 

randy little man - he's definitely looking forward to having his very own 'brigitte nielsen' around the house. only hopefully she won't be a big drunk.....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*So ok . . went to the feed store today and I found a couple of birdie toys AND . . a couple of peacock feathers! They are soooo cool! Actually they are for cats but I thought my PICKENS would like pecken  at them. I also picked up some burlap bags to cover the corner of the cage to make them feel cozy. I hope Tony and Doll (KariJo) love their new tempory indoor home .

4!*


----------



## Elizabethy

*Pix of Tony hard at work on his fake-egg nest*

Here's Tony putting up with a little paparazzi but then going all Sean Penn on me...


----------



## Elizabethy

*And pix of his lovely bride Doll out and about...*

While Tony minded the nest, Doll goofed off and had a little lunch...


----------



## FloridaLuv

Elizabeth-

LOL....LOL...SEAN PENN..... HAHAHAH!!! OMGosh... I love to laugh and you all do it EVERYDAY!... Gracias!

Deb- AHHHH---- she is so sleveek... what a lucky guy Tony is..... Any news on the darn ole' weather???? Or a ship date?? 

and Lizz.... any new pic's for our lucky lady Ms.Daisy Mae.../ Ciel ???


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Oh . . Elizabeth! Those pictures are great! Tony . . the wanna be Dad and Doll(KariJo) with that "YOU BEST BE MINDIN THEM EGGS!" look.    That girl be demanding some R. E. S. P. E. C. T 

Thanks, Elizabeth . . appreciate the update and . . . I AM JUST SO EXCITED!!!

3!*


----------



## FloridaLuv

> 3!
> __________________
> Debbie


Ummm. Guess if I put my eyeballs in I could SEE that big RED 3, an know you have 3 days till' ship date.... sorry... Good NEWS My coffee made me see NOW!! LOL


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Rain this weekend  but stayin in the 50s. Monday mid 50s partly sunny   

Liz . . . ARE YOU READY!?

I know what you mean Jenn . . I put my glasses on before my feet hit the floor in the morning and then head straight for that cupajoe. mmmmmmmm*


----------



## kippermom

...still holding my breath.....


----------



## Elizabethy

*My blog, The Rescue Report*

Hello-

My blog, The Rescue Report . It tells the story of Izzy and Kizzie and includes a few other updates. 

I'm way behind and so www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo isn't yet updated but it will be... someday.


----------



## TAWhatley

How sad that little Izzy was lost. Bless you, Elizabeth, and everyone who is helping in some way with these birds. What you have accomplished towards helping these birds is nothing short of amazing!

Terry


----------



## Ivor

I will make my small donation to Mickacoo, Thank you so much for all your help Elizabethy, I feel bad that Izzy couldn't survived, but at least she was not out in the cold weather, we all appreciated the time and love that you have for all these birds. 

Ivette


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Wow . .  you are breakin my heart here Elizabeth. Wish I could take them all in  DH!? When's payday?*


----------



## FloridaLuv

Oh...E,
My heart hurts! I keep saying to myself that the world is not mine to save. I have to only believe then; that those situations that we are given a chance with; are meant to be. No matter the outcome we can only save those who are given a chance to save themselves first. _You did that, you gave her the chance... _and bless you for that! She wasn't cold nor lonley and passed the rainbow bridge knowing that }{ Angels }{ really do exisit not only in Heaven, but here on Earth as well..... 

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## lizz

dang. i'm sitting here all teary-eyed now. poor sweet little baby. he must have known, at least at the very end, that somebody cared. 

e- give cute kizzy an extra snuggy from auntie lizz. xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*CALM . . .CALM . . . THINK CALM . . .

1!*


----------



## FloridaLuv

Just incase you guys are atached to OXYGEN tanks THOUGHT I'd be the one to say;
TODAY IS THE BIG DAY!!! YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## kippermom

I am gearing up to do the happy dance!!!


----------



## lizz

*WHY ISN'T MY BIRD HERE YET??? I CAN'T STAND IT!!!! *


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Oh me oh my oh me! I won't sleep a wink tonight! I need a cup of tea to calm my nerves  Guess I'll go check my birdie supplies . . . again!


----------



## FloridaLuv

Ladies and Gentleman...


I interupt this scheduled program to bring you BREAKING News.... 
Flight 4/10 ... has an immediate issue with passenger TONY.... Seems he is trying to romance all the ladies on board calling for an immediate landing and REORGANIZING of the seating situation....Daisy (Gatsby-incoginito) has stepped up to take CONTROL... Will she be able to do it??? BREATHE Auntie... LIZZ.... Shes got it covered.....What will HAPPEN?? _Stay tuned as WE continue to cover this BREAKING NEWS.... OF their LONG AWAITED ARRIVAL!!!!_!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

uh oh . . . . . . . A N T H O N Y! ! !


----------



## lizz

hahahahaaa! i feel sorry for young anthony. from what i hear from uncle george, ms. gatsby/daisy/ciel is suffering a vicious bout of PLS, and unless they make pijjie pamprin, - he doesn't stand a chance. 

p.s. - 'PLS' = pre laying syndrome


----------



## Lovebirds

You gals are hysterical!! 
So, these birds were shipped as in USPS shipped? When is the scheduled arrival time? 1 day? 2 day?
They'll be just fine.........


----------



## lizz

Renee! i think there should be an addendum to your huxley quote....

it should be something like...

_"...unless it is in the form of a baby pigeon, for there IS no more ultimate perfection."_

usps, that's it. probably here tomorrow, but we know how THAT goes, so for me, i'll pretend she's not supposed to be here til wednesday. and then if she gets here tomorrow, it'll be a lovely surprise! 

i'm such a pessimist sometimes. one of the many hazards of living in ohio, i think....


----------



## Lovebirds

lizz said:


> Renee! i think there should be an addendum to your huxley quote....
> 
> it should be something like...
> 
> _"...unless it is in the form of a baby pigeon, for there IS no more ultimate perfection."_
> 
> usps, that's it. probably here tomorrow, but we know how THAT goes, so for me, i'll pretend she's not supposed to be here til wednesday. and then if she gets here tomorrow, it'll be a lovely surprise!
> 
> i'm such a pessimist sometimes. one of the many hazards of living in ohio, i think....


Are yall tracking the box? Just so you know......my last shipment was supposed to be a 2 day'er and it showed up the next day......so it CAN happen. Box was shipped from CA to OH? That might take 2 days.......but who knows.....got MY fingers crossed!


----------



## lizz

"renee rules." - lizz doptis​


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabeth is dropping our birdies at KariJo's at 1pm and KariJo will take them to be shipped overnight. NOW . . if everything goes as planned, Liz and I WILL HAVE OUR BABIES TOMORROW !

Talked to Elizabeth and the PO this morning and just waiting to hear from KariJo


----------



## spirit wings

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Elizabeth is dropping our birdies at KariJo's at 1pm and KariJo will take them to be shipped overnight. NOW . . if everything goes as planned, Liz and I WILL HAVE OUR BABIES TOMORROW !
> 
> Talked to Elizabeth and the PO this morning and just waiting to hear from KariJo


how is that cup 'o tea?


----------



## Lovebirds

OH, they hadn't been shipped yet? I forget about the time difference sometimes..........LOL.
GOOD LUCK BIRDIES!!


----------



## Dezirrae

Lizz and Debbie - both of you.... b r e a t h... and again. Tomorrow will come


----------



## karijo

OK - Just a quick update:

I got to the Post Office at a quarter to 4 and there was a HUGE line!!!
Still, I made it to the counter before 4, but then there was some weirdness with the "hold for pick-up" and the Express Service (which she never figured out, I had to hand write "Hold For Pick-Up" on the box) and by the time she scanned the boxes in it was 4:02pm and she said the computer would no longer guarantee overnight delivery, only 2 day.

Argh!!!

I protested, whined, begged, said "But I've been standing in FRONT of you for ten minutes!!!" but she said it was computer generated and there was nothing she could do. She said they MIGHT get there overnight, but no guarantee...

I called Elizabeth and we agreed to go for it and send them through. I've had birds take 2 days (3 even) and do just fine, but I didn't want to make that decision without Elizabeth on your babies. I think they will be fine. And I sent my own box of birds out to Florida today too, with the same "2 day" guarantee.

ANYWAY. I will be emailing you ladies your tracking numbers privately now. 
I am so sorry that I didn't get there earlier, I always like to drop them off as late as possible so they don't sit around all day, but this time it bit me in the bum. The whole thing was so frustrating!!! Especially because it wasn't my fault she couldn't get her stupido computer to approve the "hold for pick up" on the express mail scan... ARGGGHH.

OK. 
Done venting.
I know. I said I wasn't going to get on PT anymore, but I wanted to update y'all.

-Kari Jo

p.s.
Tony and Doll are beautiful beautiful big shiny glorious birds!!! Wow. What a pair!!!

That Gatsby though.. oh my gosh. I wanted to steal her. I'm not playing favorites but... Ugh so cute. She just stood around in my kitchen checking everything out, walked around, kicked her water cup over ("Don't want that..." *boot*), oh my gosh. Loved her.


----------



## Guest

yeah more times then not I got my birds 3 days later and they were fine too, never had that many actually make it over night but way back when they used to come on time but these days its a luck of the draw so dont hold your breath to long or your birds wont have anyone breathing there to pick them up lol just be patient and enjoy them when they get there with food and water ready cuz they are gonna be hungry  and Karijo its good to see you around ,us pigeons lovers gots to stick together ,so dont go being a stranger


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Well hey KariJo you are doin the best you can and we promise not to cuss you out  We are soooo greatlful to you for being our pigeon carrier. Whether it's tomorrow (Hope, Hope, Hope)) or Wednesday, our birdies will get here. Even tho Anthony will have been scalped by Doll (KariJo) by then for all his latest "air" affairs  

SpiritWings . . skip the tea, gimme my wine!

Lovebirds . . thank you well wisher!

Dezirrae . . feel like I'm in labor with all that breathing 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## Dezirrae

Ah - Debbie - that was supposed to have been a long, slow, deep breath -- not "push push push" breath  Now go find yourself a paper bag before ya pass out!


----------



## Ivor

Congratulations to all of you, Jenn I met Gatsby in the past since I heard from Elizabethy that need help for vet and foster, I got in love with her, back to that time I thought was a boy, I even foster her a couple days while Jaye was on vacation, I know you are the best mom for what I read and I know she won't be in better hands, beside Jaye of course, he is also a wonderful father one of the best, Gatsby is just lovely and love the kisses, I'm sure you will give her all that love, I just want to tell you that she touch hearts in SF and I really wish the best for her and we all want to see pictures and hopefully she finds her love in her new house.


----------



## kippermom

Ivor....I, for one, really appreciate your post...to many this whole King Care-a-Van and all of Elizabeth's hard work is just about one or two birds being moved from one place to another...but to the bird..it is a world of difference and sometimes life ands death....these birds have personalities and all of them prefer life to death...thank you for reminding us all that they are each individuals, deserving of the best we can provide...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Dezirrae said:


> Ah - Debbie - that was supposed to have been a long, slow, deep breath -- not "push push push" breath  Now go find yourself a paper bag before ya pass out!



WELL . . . I THINK I AM IN LABOR . . AAHHHHH!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

kippermom said:


> Ivor....I, for one, really appreciate your post...to many this whole King Care-a-Van and all of Elizabeth's hard work is just about one or two birds being moved from one place to another...but to the bird..it is a world of difference and sometimes life ands death....these birds have personalities and all of them prefer life to death...thank you for reminding us all that they are each individuals, deserving of the best we can provide...


Well said Kippermom  Transition to a new forever home can be very stressful for any of our beloved critters and we can only hope they get thru the stress and become happy well adjusted and much loved family members.

Called PO first thing this morning . . . no birdies  Tracking # shows birdies left Oakland facility yesterday so will be following progress thu out the day. 

*Gonna be another loonnggg day . . . . . *


----------



## Elizabethy

*Pictures from yesterday*

Anti-climactic as I know what y'all really want are pix of birds *arriving* not departing but for now, here's what I can offer.

First is Kari Jo with her rescued feral- Brooklyn, then me with Gatsby and then Doll & Tony

P.S. I'll be off PT the rest of the week (traveling with good e-mail but poor internet access).


----------



## Elizabethy

*How are the Phase 1 Kings?!*

Hey, KipperMom-

We need an update on Mac & Dolce and Alf & Amaretto and Vanilla & Fudge and Charms & Bell! How are they? What's new at their castle?


----------



## spirit wings

for future USPS shipping, get there before 2 pm.  , I would of taken the birdsin the afternoon the next day, but Im sure they will be fine.


----------



## karijo

usually i get there at 3, but i was having a problem locating Lizz's address, raced over there as soon as i found it.

i _knew _i was cutting it close when i got in line at a quarter 'till - but some folks let me cut ahead and i thought i'd be fine. especially since she started processing the birds at about 10 minutes before 4. then we had the whole issue with her computer not letting her scan the express mail form after she selected "hold for pick-up". she called the supervisor over, asked the other employee, it became a whole debacle. i think we were all surprised when she finally was able to scan the thing at 4:02 and it suddenly changed to 2-day delivery. 

believe me, i was really frustrated - so i had her process my 3 tiny ancients i was shipping to Florida, then called Elizabeth so she could make the call on whether to ship them. we both felt ok with it, especially because the counter woman said they still could make it overnight, but it was just the way the computer worked. 

i'm really sorry - i really do think they will be fine.
i wouldn't have sent off my own three little tiny delicate ancients if i thought i was putting them at any risk, and certainly wouldn't have sent the kings if i wouldn't send my own birds. you know?


but believe me, i will be getting there earlier from now on.


----------



## kippermom

The Phase I birds are all doing great...no more eggs! I try to give them as much outdoor time as my schedule and weather allow...The King Castle is almost finished. The sides are done, roof structire done, adding the roof material and painting this weekend. If the weather holds, we are 1 to 2 weeks from moving in...I am very excited and will post pics when it is done...in the meantime i have the King cages placed all adjacent to each other and they are making fast friends thru the "bars"...a dove next door seems to be courting one of the pijis as well!

Dolce and Mac are definately more socialized...

I will get more pics soon...i am also torn over whether to put the 6 Kings into the Castle with the doves or let them have the vacated dove cage all to themselves when the doves move.....it is 10 feet long, 4 feet deep and 4 feet high....solid roof, and back, wire on the other three sides...any thoughts?


----------



## lizz

kari jo - you better not just be faking me out, and on your way south of the border with my birdling. 

i was loving all the photos yesterday, and couldn't stop laughing at [yo!] tony!  doesn't he always look like he's about to kick somebody's butt?? and doll is so dang PRETTY~! i could totally tell them apart, they really do look like he's a he, and she is so definitely a she!!! i wish pigeons could wear my collars, i would so hook doll up.

the best part was putting faces to some of the names. i hope you guys all know how much i appreciate all the hoops you've jumped thru on my behalf. rescue work can suck the life right outta you, sometimes, and it doesn't go unnoticed how much you've each invested in gatsby/ciel's care. 

the next time you guys see each other, i expect hugs to be passed out all around from me. you all just rule!!!!!


----------



## maryjane

Whew....this is all so exciting!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

NEWS??? NEWS??? News??? DO we have ANY!!!!!! Geesh I' ve been worrying myself sick to know SOME News!!!!!  Of ALL THE weeks I can't Check PT regulary... I really am about to pass out!! LOL! _*DO we know WHERE they are??*_?


----------



## spirit wings

karijo said:


> usually i get there at 3, but i was having a problem locating Lizz's address, raced over there as soon as i found it.
> 
> i _knew _i was cutting it close when i got in line at a quarter 'till - but some folks let me cut ahead and i thought i'd be fine. especially since she started processing the birds at about 10 minutes before 4. then we had the whole issue with her computer not letting her scan the express mail form after she selected "hold for pick-up". she called the supervisor over, asked the other employee, it became a whole debacle. i think we were all surprised when she finally was able to scan the thing at 4:02 and it suddenly changed to 2-day delivery.
> 
> believe me, i was really frustrated - so i had her process my 3 tiny ancients i was shipping to Florida, then called Elizabeth so she could make the call on whether to ship them. we both felt ok with it, especially because the counter woman said they still could make it overnight, but it was just the way the computer worked.
> 
> i'm really sorry - i really do think they will be fine.
> i wouldn't have sent off my own three little tiny delicate ancients if i thought i was putting them at any risk, and certainly wouldn't have sent the kings if i wouldn't send my own birds. you know?
> 
> 
> but believe me, i will be getting there earlier from now on.


I know how it is...not sure about other p.o.'s, but mine has a truck early in the am and then at 2:30 in the afternoon, so I take them no later than two, to make that truck so they don't sit in the p.o. for long, waiting for the 2:30 truck, and get my overnight assurance...or hope of, it is helpful to find out when the trucks come and go and time it from those. but that is just my post here.


----------



## lizz

SHE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!SHE'S HERE SHE'S HERE SHE'S HERE!!!!!!!!

my carrier brought her to me probably an hour ago, and i couldn't put her down long enough to type anything!!!!! 

my god, she is the most beautiful creature in the universe!!!!! she's huge, and white, and so soft you almost can't feel her....her eyes are this beautiful brown, and her little tootsies are a lovely coral-red..... 

she's loving being pet and kissed, and then she pecks me....she's busy getting all pretty right now..... i will never ever be able to leave her home.... i can't even think straight..... it was all i could do to not cry.... more to follow..

i'm putting photos in a new album in my profile......


----------



## FloridaLuv

YeaY!!!!!!!!!! ahhh- Lizz... AREN'T they just so sweet with their lil' peepers just lookin' at you?!!! So very sweet they are!  I have a sigh of relief... One down 2 to go!!!


----------



## karijo

All pijies have landed safely in their new homes!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

YEP AND THE LOVELY COUPLE ARE HERE AS WELL AND SNUG IN THEIR HOME. AND I GOTTA TELL YA . . THEY ARE ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! I CAN CERTAINLY SEE WHY EVERYONE GOES GAGA OVER THEM! 
ELIZABETH, KARIJO, DIANE, AND ALL THE VOLUNTEERS WHO GOT THE KING-CARE-A-VAN OFF THE GROUND . . . . .

YOU ARE SIMPLY THE BEST!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

aaaaahhhhhhhh . . . I am sittin here relaxing havin my cup a tea and watchin my cute,cute,cute couple . . . Anthony(tony) and KariJo(Doll). Tonight . . totally better than watchin American Idol


----------



## Elizabethy

*Yea!! Hooray!!*

OMG! I'm too excited to get anything done!!! I gotta get busy! Yea! Lucky king pigeons safely adopted into happy, forever homes! Hooray!!! Yippee yahoooooo!!!


----------



## kippermom

*Who's Next???*

Phase III, Mission Accomplished! Party Hearty!

Who's next???


----------



## Dezirrae

OMG Lizz & Debbie - I ammmmmm soooooo excited & happy right along with you all  

I just can't view Debbie's pictures (says pending approval for me). I know it'll be updated later. I'll go check out Lizz's album in the meantime.

Oh I love happy endings - or actually happy phase ending 

Again - thank you Diane, Elizabeth, and Karjo!!! 

Give the new cutie-pies kisses for me


----------



## Ivor

I'm so happy for all of you guys.... Wow what a great job from all the people that it help in many ways with this.

Ivette


----------



## maryjane

Yayyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

I am so very happy for all the birds that have found homes, so very thrilled for the new bird parents, and so very grateful to everyone who has, is, and will be participating in this effort. You are all the absolute very best! The birds are gorgeous and precious, and pictures better keep coming! 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

I am in awe of the beauty of the birds and the beauty of everyone who took part in this. I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

KariJo(Doll) and Anthony(Tony) have graciously stepped out and moved on  Periodic updates on *Pet Pigeons and Doves *


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

All because a little lost pigeon found shelter on our front porch, I discovered a wonderful world of pigeon lovers and rescuers . . .and all on this wonderful forum *PIGEON TALK* where you can meet so many new people and make wonderful new friends! I appreciate soooo much the entire effort of ALL those invloved in rescue and making *KING-CARE-A-VAN* happen and making it possible for me, KariJo and Anthony to be a part of it! I know you guys aren't tired of hearing it . . . . 
and also a big THANK YOU to everyone here in the cheering section . . . WHOOO HOOO!

YOU ARE SIMPLY THE BEST! GROUP HUG ! 

OK . . .so who is next in line, Phase IV . . .who who who???


----------



## lizz

hey everybody! as my new beauty sits on my desk, with her 'happy feathers' up, and her little eyes almost closed, i feel like one of the luckiest bird mommas in the world. 

ciel is a perfect fit for me, and for the rest of the crew at home. she is the snuggliest baby, the most beautiful bird, i'm in awe. i am so in love with this girl.... if any of you have even the slightest doubt about whether or not a king pigeon would be a good house bird for you --- trust me, they will. i thought trooper was a snuggler...and he IS, but ciel??? i just can't put it into words. 

i'm sure i sound like i'm babbling, but i think i'm still stunned at the luck that brought this gorgeous little being to me.

i'll continue to update my albums, i have to get some more of freya and the babies, too!! maybe every king pigeon adopted should come with a supply of batteries ---because you're gonna burn thru whatever ones you have in your camera and need more in a day.


----------



## Dezirrae

LOL Lizz... if that's babbling then consider me a huge babble fan  And please - do continue to babble away. Makes me smile ear-to-ear


----------



## kippermom

*Who's Next???*

Now that the (pigeon) dust has settled on Phase III, (congrats to all), are there any other members who are willing and able to take King Pigeons and be Phase IV of the Great King Care-a-Van of 2009???

There are still many birds in need in SF and Elizabeth needs our help to help them!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Yep!!!! I'm TALKING TO you, and YOU and YOU!!!!!*

HELLO????? Anybody home in here?????  


ECHO....... 
echo ............
Echo..........................

COME ON PT PEOPLE.......Join the Care-A-VAN! These guys/girls NEED homes... and they make adorable additions to your home, loft...etc. You won't be dissapointed- I promise with all my fingers and toes!.... Elizabeth needs our help so please contact her HERE on this thread......


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

WHAT HAPPENED . . . WHERE'D EVERYBODY GO???

C'mon . . . you know you have room for one or two of these little pearly whites


----------



## kippermom

Don't make me come over there....!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

*I'm back in town*

Hello-

I went to SF ACC today to pick up and transport 3 hens to Marin Humane Society (where Journey was after SF ACC got too full) but the hens turned out to be roosters and I had to leave them (for now). Sometimes we're able to get the roosters saved via a rescuer who places them in orchards as pest control.

I checked on the kings and there were 3 new squeakers (in yesterday) all looking a little poorly and with one open-beak breathing. I brought them all home to my kitchen-counter hospital. Two have visible canker plaques and so I'm treating them for Trich. They have good energy and are (relatively) feisty and so I'd say even the open-beak breather has a shot, though, as I learned with Izzy, the location of those cankers (if they're in too deep) can be a big problem even if you kill the Trich.

I also brought home a big old buck that had been there since Thanksgiving because Country (Tank's widow) is playing 2nd wife to little whippersnapper Dill and I just couldn't stand going in and seeing that poor old guy sitting there anymore. I'm TRYING to reduce my numbers so adding another to my loft was not the plan but... here's a picture of him (he's on the right, Country's on the left. I think she likes him.)


----------



## kippermom

Looks like you need more adoptive homes for these King pigeons.....


----------



## lizz

I'm doing everything i can over here - ms. ciel has been a free range pigeon since she got here, sleeping in my bed, and coming to school, and riding around in the car with me. the one good thing about the 'typical midwest diet' is the drive thrus----nothing like having a big ole white 'chicken' peacefully roosting on your shoulder, blinking at the kid in the drive thru window to bring attention to the pigeon plight...! 

one of my clients was dropping her dog off this morning, and ciel is strutting around my desk finding beads for me, making sure they're not edible, and misty says, 'god, she's like the most beautiful bird i've ever SEEN.' which of course, she IS. [just don't repeat that in front of freya and olive at home...!]

hahahahaaa! i know, i'm a dork~!!!!! 

oh, which reminds me - don't forget to shop for pigeon gear on artfire and etsy!!!!! good way to start a conversation about them if you don't happen to have one on your shoulder at any given moment. especially check out devotees.etsy.com
just bought a couple of pigeon things from her, and she's got THE cutest shirts, with the most adorable pigeon on them!!! 
p.s. - my birthday's in october.........


----------



## kippermom

*free - free - free*

If the shipping, boxes and adoption fees were all paid by donations, and there was no cost associated with the proceess, are there any PT members willing and able to adopt even 1 King pigeon from Mick-a-coo and give it a forever home? 

You have read the accounts here, the suspense and the joy...didn't that make you want to be a part of this project? If money was an obstacle, apply now...because we can solve that for you...


----------



## Rodridg

There's still plenty of room here in Georgia for up to 20 birds! Or did my application get rejected for some reason?

Rodney


----------



## kippermom

No rejection...just busy until now getting the birds shipped to Indiana/Ohio....Ellizabeth also had a family emergency in the interim...we are trying to see who else is out there that can start the app process and be in the pipe line AFTER you.....stay tuned...


----------



## maryjane

I'll have a bit more room soon. . .got part of the wood today to build an additional 15 feet of aviaries--actually, lofts (five feet to be added on as a loft for the smaller aviary and ten feet for the larger one). Hopefully I will be done within the next month and if no one tells my neighbors , I can slip a few more kings in here.  Got one sneaking in Friday from Jaye.   So glad to hear of all the adoptions happening!!!


----------



## kippermom

Maryjane...you always do so much and set such a great example for the rest of us. I have word that there a couple more potential homes locally in the Bay area willing to also give a few of these Kings a forever home. Just because you are all closer to the source, does not mean the placement would not be a celebrated part of the King Care-a-van. Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## maryjane

kippermom said:


> Maryjane...you always do so much and set such a great example for the rest of us. I have word that there a couple more potential homes locally in the Bay area willing to also give a few of these Kings a forever home. Just because you are all closer to the source, does not mean the placement would not be a celebrated part of the King Care-a-van. Welcome aboard!!!


I try. . .if only we all lived on our own sprawling properties with endless aviary room and no nosy neighbors or animal limits.  Now that's my idea of heaven! 

Now everyone who has extra plywood and 2x4s, just send them my way. Also need some cool nest boxes. And a table saw. With a finger guard.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

AAWWWRIGHT RODNEY AND MARYJANE! WELCOME ABOARD THE KING-CARE-A-VAN SOOOUL TRAIN!  

THAT'S WADI'M TALKIN ABOUT!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabeth, Country looks quite content with her new buds...bless her little heart.


----------



## lizz

i think i just came up with a theme song for us....
Sung to the tune of 'caravan of love' by the isley brothers....
who's a musician on here????
somebody record this!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

http://play.napster.com/track/12611237


Are you ready for the time of your life?
It's time to stand up and fight 
(It's alright) It's alright (It's alright, it's alright) 
Hand in hand we'll take a caravan 
To San Fran
One by one we're gonna stand with the pride 
Lovin’ big birds of white 
(Stand up, stand up, stand up, stand up) 
From the highest mountain, and valley low 
We'll join together, with hearts of gold 

Now the children of the world can see 
There's a better way for us to be 
The kings are caged and so sad 
Wantin’ a mom and a dad 

Every woman, every man 
Join the caravan of love (Stand up, stand up, stand up) 
Everybody take a stand 
Join the caravan of love 
They’re great pigeons 
They’re great pigeons, don't you know 
Make great house pets	
They make great house pets, don't you know

We'll be living in a world of peace 
In a day when every pij is free 
We'll save the young and the old 
Won't you let your love flow from your heart 

Every woman, every man 
Join the caravan of love (Stand up, stand up, stand up) 
Everybody take a stand 
Join the caravan of love 
They’re great pigeons
They’re great pigeons, don't you know 
Could be your birdling
Could be your birdling, don't you know 
Now the children of the world can see 
There's a better way for us to be 

Please don’t breed, buy or shop	
Call Mickacoo and adopt!
And adopt!!!
Every woman, every man 
Join the caravan of love (Stand up, stand up, stand up) 
Everybody take a stand 
Join the caravan of love 
Are you ready for the bird of your life…?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

WOW LIZ....YOU ARE SO MULTI TALENTED! VERY CREATIVE!


----------



## lizz

aaahhhh.... really it's more like i have no life, and am stuck at work for 11 hours a day.....

it was pretty good though, huh??? i laughed the whole way thru it!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

LOL.....YOU GO GIRL... You ROCK iT!  Who says WORK can't be PRODUCTIVE!...lol... SEE IT CAN be!  I love it!


----------



## Elizabethy

*Sick squeaker threesome update*

I brought home three sick SF ACC squeakers last Monday and these poor guys have been so sick. They had canker AND respiratory infections. We were able to knock out the canker (even with airway-obstructing-plaques) but the respiratory infections have been tough. Amoxicillin (usually so effective) didn't touch them but Doxy-T did. Within 28 hours, Mick (aka Sweetlips) who I thought was at risk of dying, is on the upswing and the other two (Dixie and Lee) both felt so much better that today they initiated their first (badly needed) baths and explored beyond their crate-top.

They are all doing MUCH better and, I now believe, will make full recoveries.


----------



## TAWhatley

AWWWW! Look at them fluffy butts! So cute! .. Yes, the rest of them are cute also .. cut me some slack .. I'm a duck person, and I like fluffy butts!

Good going Elizabeth! You are just the absolute best!

Terrry


----------



## FloridaLuv

E~ 

SO very GLAD that they are all on the mend... I relate SO well.. BIG HUGS from us..... and give um' all some extra goodies just from me.... NO fun being so sick!!! But the gettin' better part is MUCH better with treats...LOL... ---Alright---- at least that what Journey thinks!...


----------



## Ivor

You are so generous with a big heart, and they all look very cute, Great job Elizabeth. 

Ivette


----------



## TerriB

Love that little baby face! So glad all three are on the mend. Well done!


----------



## Charis

They are so adorable. I just don't understand how anyone could treat them like "just things".
I love the picture of their behinds.
Great save, E.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Oh man what sweetie pies! Bless your heart Elizabeth! I hope other PT members can open THEIR heart and home to some of these beautiful babies.

*KEEP THAT CARE-A-VAN GOING GUYS!!! *


----------



## kippermom

*Every loft needs a KING!*

Elizabeth is at work sorting thru an application or two...retrieving birds from the shelter (roosters!), rehabbing the squeekers...etc. 

Stay tuned...there are still way too many Kings in Mick-a-coo needing forever homes for us to quit now!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

*King Care-A-Van Update*



OMG! I've been SO busy. BUT finally I'm back to making some progress with the King Care-A-Van! 

Rodney of Royston, GA has kindly agreed to provide a forever home to ten currently-stuck-in-SFACC king pigeons, provided I can raise funds for the adoption fees ($10 each) and shipping (approximately $75) as this economy has really affected his kennel and boarding business.

If you can help, please make your tax-deductible donation via PayPal or by sending a check. Here's the info:

After logging in to PayPal, go to the Send Money tab, enter this address ([email protected]) and the amount and select Other. Click Continue and enter an identifying comment (such as "Georgia Pigeons") in the Message to Recipient section. 

If you prefer to mail us a check or money order (include "Georgia pigeons" in the comment line), you can mail it to:
*Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue
P.O. Box 697, San Jose, CA 95106-0697*

Thank you VERY much!

p.s. The three sick squeakers have made a full recovery and are now at a foster home.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Yep, that's for sure, everyone is feelin the crunch right now  and I don't mind sending a donation again but . . . is the Georgia guy going to help with any of the cost 
And I do commend him for offering to give a forever home to 10 more lucky Kings!

So glad to hear the three new squeakers have recovered and are being fostered


----------



## Elizabethy

Hi, Debbie-

You've put your finger right on one of the toughest spots I deal with as a rescuer. I believe adopters should pay the adoption fee. I think it is a fundamental committment to the bird. But in this instance, I've got an excellent potential adopter who is asking for financial aid. (Rodney has also offered to act as a 'foster hub' for additional kings in the South.)

I'm trying to weigh what is best for the birds. 

There are, that I am aware of, currently:

-12 at SF ACC (some there since December)
- 7 at PHS
- 3 at MHS
- 1 at H ACC
-15 in MickaCoo foster care

I've got two local adopters in development who had expected to take birds in April (about 10-12 total) but have pushed back till May (family illness and extended escrow period).

I believe that the birds I send to Georgia will have a safe, caring forever home. If I don't send them, they will be euthanized. I try to make the best decision I can, on a case by case basis, for the birds. In this case, I've decided to try and raise the funds on behalf of the adopter. I don't know whether that is the right decision or not but it is the decision I've made.

Please PT Members- give only what you feel is fair (and that may mean not giving in this instance). I don't want any one taking on more than what they feel comfortable with. No one of us can do this alone.

And P.S. The squeakers have relapsed and I've got them back in kitchen-counter hospital.  This bug is a tough one.


----------



## FloridaLuv

Elizabethy said:


> Hi, Debbie-
> 
> You've put your finger right on one of the toughest spots I deal with as a rescuer. I believe adopters should pay the adoption fee. I think it is a fundamental committment to the bird. But in this instance, I've got an excellent potential adopter who is asking for financial aid. (Rodney has also offered to act as a 'foster hub' for additional kings in the South.)
> 
> I'm trying to weigh what is best for the birds.
> 
> There are, that I am aware of, currently:
> 
> -12 at SF ACC (some there since December)
> - 7 at PHS
> - 3 at MHS
> - 1 at H ACC
> -15 in MickaCoo foster care
> 
> I've got two local adopters in development who had expected to take birds in April (about 10-12 total) but have pushed back till May (family illness and extended escrow period).
> 
> I believe that the birds I send to Georgia will have a safe, caring forever home. If I don't send them, they will be euthanized. I try to make the best decision I can, on a case by case basis, for the birds. In this case, I've decided to try and raise the funds on behalf of the adopter. I don't know whether that is the right decision or not but it is the decision I've made.
> 
> Please PT Members- give only what you feel is fair (and that may mean not giving in this instance). I don't want any one taking on more than what they feel comfortable with. No one of us can do this alone.
> 
> And P.S. The squeakers have relapsed and I've got them back in kitchen-counter hospital.  This bug is a tough one.



Hey all---- First CONGRATS to Rodney... they are just such special lil' ones.... and I wish you all the success with their journey to you.... may they travel safe!

I also wanted to say that; I too, think the adopters should help with the cost... BUT when you have a person taking and making a commitment to that many; to me that is to be considered. It just is not the same times as it was 5 years ago and I am afraid that many of us feel the econimic crunch one way or another. 
A True heart means well and I say... GOOD for you E, for giving a chance.  If it is meant to be ... It will happen.... things have a way of falling into place when it is meant to be so. 

As for the precious lil' squeakers ...-----MAN- I feel for ya, and with ya!!!--- stuff is HARD to KICK... THAT I know! I'm sending my BIG get well hugs to them....


----------



## kippermom

A Big King Hug to Rodney ...

I sure hope Elizabeth keeps us all posted on her efforts to secure large shipping crates (see General Discussions) as well as the necessary funds....some of these birds are at high risk right now so time is of the essence...


----------



## Elizabethy

*Progress!*

So Dezzirae had already made a donation that will cover the shipping costs to Georgia! 

and 

Kari Jo found an AWESOME deal for a box at Jedds and is using the "thank you and get yourself a nice dinner money" that Debbie & Lizz sent for their little "packages"! 

and 

Diane is on stand-by for whatever is needed (though I think we're covered this time) 

and 

I even got a couple of 4-bird boxes donated by some local pij racers (so get those adoption applications submitted!)

and the relapsed squeakers are recovering again and VERY cute.

and I brought home a senior-citizen king named Lulu on Friday and she's feeling very poorly... being treated for canker and lots of supportive care.

and I've got one of MANY overdue updates done on the Rescue Report and will be doing lots more in the coming days

and now I'm on my way to SF ACC to pick up some chickens and a chukar and transport them to a Mickaboo volunteer who's transporting them to a rescue!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

OH very good, very good! Thanks for the up-date Elizabeth. So happy to hear wheels are in motion for the next batch of Kings on the *KING-CARE-A-VAN!*
Still sayin little prayers for them sick little squeakers and will thro in an extra for poor LuLu


----------



## Elizabethy

*Check out Journey's story here...*

Hello-

I'm still waaaay behind BUT I did get Journey's story added on my website. 

Check it out here: http://www.rescuereport.org/2009/02/journey.html


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> 
> I'm still waaaay behind BUT I did get Journey's story added on my website.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.rescuereport.org/2009/02/journey.html


*Such a great story, Jenn! I was feelin warm and fuzzy all over again 

Elizabeth, I think it's really great that you post the adopted Kings stories so future adopters can see what fabulous birds these are and see how dedicated all the volunteers are. Again . . . BIG HUG TO ALL OF YOU!!!















*


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Rodney and the Georgia Kings . . . how's it going? Shipping soon?


----------



## Rodridg

They were going to ship tomorrow or Tues. but there was a little miscommunication. Now looking forward to next Mon. (4/20) or Tues. Elizabeth says the shelter will let 'em stay a little longer.

Rodney


----------



## lizz

rod, how many of them are you taking? ten? dang, i am jealous. i hope you get at least ONE that's a big white snuggler.....nothing like it. 

i scoop up my big girl ciel, and she's big enough to HUG, and i can plant a kiss on the side of her face and her gorgeous dark eyes close, and you just KNOW she's lovin' being a house bird with a momma!

alright, so i'm a teeeeeeny bit smitten with her.... oh , and i love her voice! much much deeper than the 'regular' kids. kinda like the lauren bacall of pigeons.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Extra, extra! Read all about King Pigeons!*

I know you've all been waiting patiently for an updated Rescue Report and here it is! 

Don't miss the latest Success Stories as well as Wendell the Very Smart Pigeon with Bumble Foot and Peggy the One-legged Homer! And check out Kizzie and the Three Squeakers, too!



e


----------



## TAWhatley

Elizabethy said:


> I know you've all been waiting patiently for an updated Rescue Report and here it is!
> 
> e


I'm smiling and crying at the same time, Elizabeth! What wondrous things you are doing and have done along with the help of MickaCoo and our Pigeon-Talk members! I am so very thankful to you and all your helpers for saving all these lovely birds!

I'm getting a King in from South Bay Wildlife on Friday .. will let you all know what s/he is like .. was very sick on arrival but nursed back to health by that wildlife center.

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

TERRY THAT'S WONDERFUL!!!! ANOTHER WONDERFUL KING GOING INTO A WONDERFUL HOME!!!! 

AND ELIZABETH WE JUST CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Ivor

Oh Elizabeth, what a great job, I can't wait for that interview in the SF Chronicle... Wow, I'm so happy that people recognize your job. 

Ivette


----------



## FloridaLuv

*WAY to GO!!!!*

E~--- YOU ROCK!!! Can't wait to see the interview... YOU deserve IT!!! Your _*dedication*_ along with EVERYONE else; is heartwarming!Let's keep this Care-A-Van MOVIN'..... *Keep inquiring people*.... _MANY more need HOMES_!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Here's My New King ..*

http://www.rims.net/2009Apr17/target4.html

Terry


----------



## lizz

holy heck, terry! only 402???? i weighed ciel a couple of weeks ago, and i think she was at 655! i'm glad the sweet white kid was nursed back to health. 

here's to putting a few more grams on him!


----------



## TAWhatley

lizz said:


> here's to putting a few more grams on him!


Absolutely! S/he is still a bit underweight.

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv

Terry... s/he is Adorable..... I gotta say Kings are fast becoming my favorite......._shhhhh... don't say anything to Willow_..... 

Does s/he have a name yet? and; will s/he go into the avairy with the others??? 
Journey too was underweight ... but as we all know they are BIG eaters and gobble up food like they have never seen IT!!! SO I'm sure s/he will be up to weight in NO time..... Anymore pictures????


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*BEAUTIFL! She looks really good and we know you will fatten her up a little more  Can't wait to hear what her personality is like once she is settled in. They are such curious birds...gotta check everything out. To me they are more like little chickens.

And yeah....name, name, name??? and another pic or two, please *


----------



## TAWhatley

That's the only pic so far, and there is no name as yet. SHE is probably a HE as it turns out .. will know for sure in another day or so but I'm thinking definitely HE.

I appreciate the responses, but let's leave this as truly the King Caravan thread. We can talk about my King elsewhere. I'll get some pics and start a new thread or you can post in the Story & Picture sharing forum as this picture is there also. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f34/new-pics-april-17-2009-a-35279.html

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

OK. So . . . are the Georgia (Rodney) Kings being shipped today??? How's everything going with that? where's an update


----------



## Elizabethy

*Lots Going On!*

Diane [Kippermom] has adopted the three squeakers, Dixie, Lee & Sweetlips, EVEN THOUGH they relapsed and will need lots of TLC and possibly vet care to shake this respiratory thing completely! THANK YOU, DIANE! 

And I've got the 8-bird shipping box (THANK YOU KARIJO, DEBBIE & LIZZ!) and have ALMOST figured out how to finish assembling it. 

I've got the birds and these poor guys have been in the shelter dating back to Jan & Feb. THEY are going to need some TLC to get back into good condition (THANK YOU, RODNEY for taking them on!!!) 

My plan is to SHIP TODAY (THANK YOU DEZZIRAE!!!) and will keep you posted as things unfold. USPS says there is a flight and weather is clear. 

HOPEFULLY they'll be in GEORGIA tomorrow!!!

FINGERS CROSSED!

Here's a picture of Saint Diane and her husband and Palace-builder, Richard and another of the Georgia pij chillin' last night and HAPPY to be out of the shelter! They're taking baths and preening this morning. Poor guys are HAPPY and now I'm going to stuff them in a box! Soon, Guys- you get to be birds again SOON!


----------



## Rodridg

*GA Kings on their way!*

Just got a note from Elizabeth saying the GA Kings have been deposited at the PO and will be headed to Royston soon. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow (Tues.) or more probably Wed. Miss Nancy, the postmaster at my PO, will be calling before I know it telling me I've got a box with something moving around in it and please hurry up and come get it! I've got a spot all ready for them to take a bath, recover from their trip, shake off the jet lag, and get down to being almost free birds again. It'll seem like free to them. 

I want to publicly thank Elizabeth again and everyone else who contributed to the rehoming of these birds. Without everyone's cooperation, both financial and time wise, these babies would probably be dead. Or soon to be. Just glad that I can be one spoke in the wheel.

I'll let you know as soon as they touch down, and start settling,
Rodney

PS - Earth Day is Wed. This'll help! E also tells me that one of the pijs was dyed green for some reason when it came into the shelter. What's up with that? Appropriate for an Earth Day arrival. We should all be green.


----------



## Ivor

I can't wait to see them arrive, Elizabeth and all the people that help you, and of course Rodney Thank you guys you are just wonderful, I just want to see the pictures soon... I feel very happy. 

Ivette


----------



## Dezirrae

That's fantastic news  Thanks Rodney for giving them a loving home and thanks to Elizabeth and everyone involved for getting them to Rodney. Can't wait to see the arrival photos!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv

Rodridg said:


> Just got a note from Elizabeth saying the GA Kings have been deposited at the PO and will be headed to Royston soon. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow (Tues.) or more probably Wed. Miss Nancy, the postmaster at my PO, will be calling before I know it telling me I've got a box with something moving around in it and please hurry up and come get it! I've got a spot all ready for them to take a bath, recover from their trip, shake off the jet lag, and get down to being almost free birds again. It'll seem like free to them.
> 
> I want to publicly thank Elizabeth again and everyone else who contributed to the rehoming of these birds. Without everyone's cooperation, both financial and time wise, these babies would probably be dead. Or soon to be. Just glad that I can be one spoke in the wheel.
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as they touch down, and start settling,
> Rodney
> 
> PS - Earth Day is Wed. This'll help! E also tells me that one of the pijs was dyed green for some reason when it came into the shelter. What's up with that? Appropriate for an Earth Day arrival. We should all be green.


Rodney,

YEAY!!!!!! I will be patiently waiting for touchdown!!!!! Can't wait to see pic's of them in their new SAFE....home.... and what a perfect day for them to arrive... Earth Day... Your saving _MANY_ homeless animals... DOESN'T GET any better than that... 

But I'm going out on a limb to say.... you have ONE very smart bird who decided to Have some "Fro" maintence done before his arrival... ((he's secretly a SHOW-off))...lol... with the green fro and all..... But he will be noticed when he steps outa' the box.....  Green hairdo and all.... NOW that's the way steal the spotlight... and thats one smart bird!


I wish THEM all SAFE travels.... CONGRATS again, to EVERYONE involved!


----------



## kippermom

Birds are in Georgia and Rodney is en route to retrieve them....he is apparently driving to a PO where they are awaiting transport to one nearer his home...but Rodney got impatient and is making the drive himself so the birds are not stuck in the PO longer than necessary... Stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## kippermom

re: "dyed green"...in all honesty, I actually "dyed" the chest of two of our grey doves in an experiment as to identification in place of putting bands on adults. There is a small, patch of lite yellow on one bird and green on another no larger than a half dollar (do they still have those?). You sort of have to look hard to even see it 6 months later....It "worked"...sort of....


----------



## Rodridg

*I found 'em, I got 'em!*

The GA Kings got to within 30 miles of me and were doomed to spend the evening sitting at the USPS distribution center while waiting for transport to Royston tomorrow morning. I drove over and after finally talking to the right person was able to pick them up today. They are in the office with me right now and look to be in great shape. None the worse for wear. Now on to their new aviary for a bite, a bath, and a drink. All souls can rest easy.

Thanks again for everyones help, no matter how small, in this endeavor.

Rodney

Pics later.


----------



## kippermom

WOW....what a great team effort and what a wonderful, happy result....

Wing slaps all around....


----------



## FloridaLuv

Rodridg said:


> The GA Kings got to within 30 miles of me and were doomed to spend the evening sitting at the USPS distribution center while waiting for transport to Royston tomorrow morning. I drove over and after finally talking to the right person was able to pick them up today. They are in the office with me right now and look to be in great shape. None the worse for wear. Now on to their new aviary for a bite, a bath, and a drink. All souls can rest easy.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help, no matter how small, in this endeavor.
> 
> Rodney
> 
> Pics later.


The WRATH of US KING Pijie People...LOL.... I see several times now that I wasn't the only one who got impatient waiting on them from the PO......LOL.... and am SOOOOO GLAD to have started a trend In getting them EARLY.... The PO people are probably thinkin' "Man Those Pigeon People mean SERIOUS business drivin' all over for their birds!" LOL...LOL.... I'm SOOOO happy they are there... Can't wait to seeeeeeeee um in their new Diggs!... GREAT JOB everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND.... A BIG CONGRATS to you RODNEY!!!!!! ((( hugs)))


----------



## Ivor

WOW!!!!! That is great!!! Congratulations Rodney.... Bravo!!!!

Ivette


----------



## maryjane

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezirrae

YEAH!!! So glad to hear they arrived safely  I'm so glad you went to pick them up. I'm sure they're going to need a good settle in and will likely sleep quite well tonight  Looking forward to the pictures (naturally)


----------



## kippermom

*What is the current Care-a-van count???*

Elizabeth...how many Kings have you now been able to place thru the contacts at Pigeon Talk????


----------



## Elizabethy

*King Care-A-Van places 25 king pij!!!*



kippermom said:


> Elizabeth...how many Kings have you now been able to place thru the contacts at Pigeon Talk????


Our own Boni (www.birdwearonline.com) was my SECOND placement ever and adopted 4 kings over a year ago.

Then, with the Great Spring 2009 King Care-A-Van, 

Kippermom adopted 6 kings + 2 doves + 2 pij + 3 squeakers = 13
FloridaLuv adopted 1 king
bluebirdsnfur adopted 2 kings
lizz adopted 1 king
RodRidg adopted 8 kings

For a GRAND total of 29 birds *HOME!*

THANK YOU ALL VERY, VERY, *VERY* MUCH FOR YOUR INCREDIBLY GENEROUS HELP!


----------



## FloridaLuv

~~~~~~WOW~~~~~~~~~ 

Let's Keep this VAN-A-ROLLIN'...... WHO's UP next????????


----------



## Rodridg

*OK, Pics finally - of the GA Kings!*

Sorry I didn't get pics out sooner. Lots going on this morning and then when I got back after lunch my camera battery was dead. So after a short charge I got a few pics - below. 

 As you can see they're enjoying the sun. I have rarely seen them inside the building all day. They do go in for a bit to check things out then right back out. They all had baths yesterday and again just after lunch today. I can tell they are still adjusting to a new place and may be somewhat overwhelmed by all the other 'birds' around. The dominant males are already staking out territory and courting their chosen mates. Several of them are wary of me but most are very tame and will let me touch them already if not actually pick them up. 

Several of them have broken tail feathers. One good molting season will take care of that. 

It's hard to tell by these pics but the homers next door are way smaller. I tried to get a pic that showed the comparison but the shadows made it impossible. I didn't realize the size difference was so great. The Kings are about the same size if not just a wee bit smaller than my Modenas. I haven't weighed them yet, just going by looks. They are just beautiful and I can't thank everyone enough for making this happen. 

Rodney


----------



## Ivor

I can't wait to see the pics but they are pending for approval... Thank you Rodney for giving them a real house. 

Ivette


----------



## Elizabethy

Hi, Rodney-

Thanks so much for the update and pix! I really appreciate it. Keep 'em coming. 8 ]

The broken & missing tail feathers (sorry- forgot to mention that) come from either their escaping from somebody or getting recaught or both. Sometimes the Animal Control Officers catch only a tail rather than a whole bird or some civilian has tried and failed to catch them. Many of them come in that way- Country, Bean, Lulu... 

Have you noticed the slightly green hue of Jill? Her dye job was much brighter before but time and bathing are fading it. She'll be very proud when she's snow white again. She was died like an Easter chick.  Sometimes they come in with just a little dye on their heads (Trevor has some pink on his) and that is some prayer ritual thing where the bird is marked and then released to "fly the prayer to heaven". 

I bet they are SO happy! They had that half day of fun at my house and then oops- into the shipping box and so now they're probably wondering what will come next... how nice that they just get to settle in and be birds. 

I love hearing about them. Thank you for being SO patient. I'm sorry it took such a long time but am so glad this worked out.

All best,
e


----------



## Ivor

Are still the pics pending for approval or is my computer???????

Ivette


----------



## Lovebirds

Ivor said:


> Are still the pics pending for approval or is my computer???????
> 
> Ivette


yea.....still pending.........don't know what's up with that?


----------



## FloridaLuv

Finally pictures ... They were pending forever!...lol... Thanks for sharing Rodney.... Looks like they have plenty of room to roam around... Do they get kept inside for the night? (noticed the trap door and was curious.) Anyways...hope they are settling in ... and happy!  Keep us updated with PHOTOS.. We love um' around here!


----------



## Rodridg

Jenn -
They have perches/roosts inside or outside; whichever they prefer. With the mild weather we've been having they are mostly staying outside. I'm renovating an older barn/building where I used to keep birds but the wire got old and broken so I'm replacing it. Probably in the next couple of weeks they'll be moving there for their permanent residence and will have more than three times the room they have now. 

Rodney


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Sorry I have missed all the excitement (some unfortunate business here) but, Rodney, I am sooooo happy everything has fallen in place and you have your 8 big beautiful Kings safetly home! They look wonderful and they must love all that room and freedom. Thank you for giving them a new second life and forever home. Mine are ornary as hell but never fail to put a smile on my face!

CONGRADULATIONS!

Again . . . many thanks to everyone involved in contributing to the KING-CARE-A-VAN re-homing efforts!


----------



## Ivor

They finally have a nice home, Thanks Rodney, and I hope you enjoy them, they are great pets. 

Ivette


----------



## Elizabethy

*Update from the King Care-A-Van*

Hello-

Been busy! Lots of king pigeons but all as singles in different shelters or with different rescuers so LOTS of time required to coordinate. I'm working on shipping 8 kings to a pigeon hobbyist in Sun Prairie, Wisconsin (near Madison), hopefully on Monday. Do we have any PT members around there? (The adopters, Xa & Choua, are not big computer folks and so not on PT. Pictures of their loft are attached.)

And we've got some pet-type kings available? Who's ready to fall in LOVE? The weather's heating up and I won't be able to ship soon so you better hurry!

And, last Thursday, I discovered a little surprise in my own loft. I'm hoping to blog it today. Stay tuned!


----------



## FloridaLuv

I love seeing all the homes that these Precious little ones are getting!!!  I have to say I think they are ALL very Lucky !!!!! I want a loft soooo BAD... I wish we could have one! So instead I just have to drool over everyone elses! LOL 
SO Happy they are finding homes! and GREAT ones at that! Pat yourself on the back for that E!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy

*Stray King Pigeons Coming in all through Northern Cal*

I'm placing EIGHT king pigeons on Monday (and Rodney just adopted EIGHT on 4/21) but I'm still worried because they are just flooding in around here... I've got 8 fosters that are ready for homes (not counting my oops babies and 2 sick birds), we've got 3 at Andy's Pet Shop, 4 are being fostered by their rescuers and there are 4 in shelters (that I'm aware of). That's ANOTHER 11 king pigeons I need to find great, forever homes for. 

Please- reach out to the good bird folks you know and talk to them about king pigeons. 

Here are just a few of their pictures-


----------



## maryjane

I want to offer different colored pigeons if someone is looking to adopt and for whatever reason isn't interested in a white/king pigeon, *you can adopt from me and I will replace each bird adopted with one of Elizabeth's kings in my aviary. * I have some pretty reds, littler mixed fancies, and different ones. So that's an option too.


----------



## Elizabethy

*The Wisconsin 8 are safe*

On Monday I shipped 8 kings to a wonderful adopter in Wisconsin. They were guaranteed to arrive by 3pm yesterday but they didn't and the ONLY info available was that they had left SF. BUT they made it safe and sound. The PO called the adopter at 11:30 PM  to tell them the birds had arrived.

The story is at www.RescueReport.org


----------



## Ivor

Oh Elizabeth, you are the pigeon Angel that is your real name, I'm so happy to read that you keep finding homes for all these beautiful kids, I can't wait to see the pics, you are amazing!!!! 

Ivette


----------



## mb5322

I live in Southwest, Ohio and would be willing to adopt some birds. I have room for them they and would be more than welcome in my roller loft. 

Thanks,
mb5322
Matt

Please pm me about any bird needing to be adopted and we may be able to work something out.


----------



## Elizabethy

*Gorgeous kings for adoption*

Hi, Matt-

Well, you've come to the right place... I do have quite the foster flock of gorgeous kings!

Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you the application and all the info.




P.S. And I'll PM too


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

I haven't been around much (wth my Dad ) but I just want to say I am really happy to see that the Wisconsin Kings have arrived in their new home safetly. And I want to thank the family who adopted them for giving 8 more Kings a wonderful new life. Elizabeth-and ALL your little helpers-YOU GUYS ARE AMAZING!
Matt....if you are looking for some beautiful pet pijies....you have definitely come to the right place. Be patient, but get approved. I hope all goes smoothly and more Kings will soon be in a forever home. Good Luck!


----------



## Elizabethy

*If you're addicted to Pigeon Drama...*

If you're addicted to Pigeon Drama, it's all here:

The Rescue Report has been updated and my oh my have I been pigeon busy! 

You're gonna want to read all about the new pij (Jazzy, Zoe, Abby, Tum Tum, June Bug, Blanco!)

and you'll want to see the babies grow before your very eyes! 

and don't miss all the spills and chills in LATEST RESCUE NEWS 


Now don't YOU want to adopt some kings?!


----------



## Elizabethy

*More kings looking for castles...*

Hello again-

Guess what! I've got lots more rescued kings that need great homes! There are currently 7 in Northern California shelters (that I'm aware of) and I've got 10 fosters that need forever homes.

Please help get the word out. It may be past the season for safe shipping... so California and Nevada (driving range for me) folks might want to post king pigeon rescue flyers in your local pet shops, vets' offices, grocery stores, etc... I can't attach it here but e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send it to you!

Pretty please? 

Thank you!


----------

